# 900 Lumen EagleTac Megalight



## Raymond3 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have seen pictures of the new EagleTac Megalight. Woow!

It is billed as being the first hand held 11W Palm-Size Flashlight. Quad-die P7 D-Bin emittor; (tri-Cree SR-E R2 option at 800 lumen); C2800 Light Engine; Constant current output; four levels of light and strobe; Dual slot load 18650 either protected or unprotected with 4 x CR1234 option; forward clicky with forward output control; $150 msrp.

I really like the oval hand cross section. 

As soon as I figure how to get pictures from my computer to a posting, I will get them out.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 17, 2009)

Raymond3 said:


> I have seen pictures of the new EagleTac Megalight. Woow!
> 
> It is billed as being the first hand held 11W Palm-Size Flashlight. Quad-die P7 D-Bin emittor; (tri-Cree SR-E R2 option at 800 lumen); C2800 Light Engine; Constant current output; four levels of light and strobe; Dual slot load 18650 either protected or unprotected with 4 x CR1234 option; forward clicky with forward output control; $150 msrp.
> 
> ...


Please, use this: www.imageshack.us







Thanks in advance!


----------



## houtex (Feb 17, 2009)

is this it?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 17, 2009)

Found it!!






:twothumbs


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## maxilux (Feb 17, 2009)

I am very surprised, from where you get this Infos, it comes today for only the dealers.


----------



## 276 (Feb 17, 2009)

Very cool its also on www.pts-flashlights.com . 

I am going to be so broke this year!


----------



## TONY M (Feb 17, 2009)

Well its early days but its more than a tad prettier than the TK40. 

Could do with a lower low mode IMHO but who chooses to use that kind of light for night time trips to the bathroom anyway.:candle:


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks good. I like the side by side battery configuration.

Waiting for reviews


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2009)

You guys are too fast!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 17, 2009)

*More EagleTac Porn!!*


----------



## maxilux (Feb 17, 2009)

The Design shoots out the Fenix just as prototype, that will be a hot Summer.


----------



## Kiessling (Feb 17, 2009)

Interesting! 
Anyone got any details about the interface?
Selector ring with forward clicky à la Sf U2?

And the batteries in series or parrallel?

bernie


----------



## 1dash1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope they pay as much attention to finishing details on the body as they have with the head. Potentially, this could be a very handsome looking light.

Agree with the comment about a lower low. This obviously isn't intended as an EDC, but it still would have been nice if there was some provision for a good low. 

_I suppose a dual U.I. like Milkyspit offers (one U.I. set for very low to medium output, the other set as advertised) would have been too much to ask for. :shrug:_


----------



## maxilux (Feb 17, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Interesting!
> Anyone got any details about the interface?
> Selector ring with forward clicky à la Sf U2?
> 
> ...




Hi, there are no more details at the moment, the batteries are in serial, as i know.


----------



## qip (Feb 17, 2009)

i wonder if its comfortable to grip ?


2009 the output wars 

cree seoul v2.0


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Feb 17, 2009)

qip said:


> i wonder if its comfortable to grip ?
> 
> 
> 2009 the output wars
> ...


 

+1


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 17, 2009)

I really like the side by side battery placement. This allows you to have 2 18650 batteries without the issue of something so long you couldnt wear it on the duty belt. That was one reason i didnt like the P7 or 3xcree lumapower lights, they were just too long.
This eagle tac company seems to be on top of things.


----------



## Glock27 (Feb 17, 2009)

You see the cost on the web site? Our Price: $1,000,000.00
G27


----------



## corrections operator (Feb 17, 2009)

PTS has it listed at 1 million USD...isn't that a little pricey even for a palm sized 900 lumen light?????? 

Oops, posted before I refreshed the page................


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 17, 2009)

corrections operator said:


> PTS has it listed at 1 million USD...isn't that a little pricey even for a palm sized 900 lumen light?????? .


 
Wow, my flashlight hobby needs a bailout. Ahh nevermind...it`s probably just price adjusted for future inflation.


----------



## 276 (Feb 17, 2009)

MATT at batteryjunction did the same with the surefire's, caught me off guard when i saw the price too.


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 17, 2009)

I wonder why they code named it "nano"? It would be cool if they also released a 4 x 18650 model in a 2 + 2 confuguration.


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 17, 2009)

They should remove the 450 lumen setting, wouldn't be really noticeable between 200 and 900.


----------



## Strauss (Feb 18, 2009)

Sweet! I am also happy to see the 18650's side by side, should help make the light more pocketable.

I may hold out for this light instead of buying the Fenix when it comes out(TK40). Can't wait for more info!


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks only crazy at this moment...


----------



## Miracle (Feb 18, 2009)

is the body really going to be made out of plastic in the final product?

I disagree with plastic


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 18, 2009)

Miracle said:


> is the body really going to be made out of plastic in the final product?
> 
> I disagree with plastic



No, that's just the prototype, the final version will have an aluminum body.


----------



## qip (Feb 18, 2009)

Miracle said:


> is the body really going to be made out of plastic in the final product?
> 
> I disagree with plastic




only the tailcap will be plastic in final assembly. better not drop it


----------



## vincebdx (Feb 18, 2009)

Miracle said:


> is the body really going to be made out of plastic in the final product?
> 
> I disagree with plastic


No, anodized aluminium



> Now, what we're looking at here is just the prototype model. EagleTac says that the entire body, the head and the tube, will be made from their mil-spec anodized aluminum. Only the tailcap and the switching ring will be made from PC reinforced coated plastic.


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=191011


----------



## Mike Painter (Feb 18, 2009)

qip said:


> i wonder if its comfortable to grip ?
> 
> 
> 2009 the output wars
> ...



That's the form factor I've been whining about for over a year now. I have it in a 4 C dive light and it is very comfortable. This would be even better.
Next time you are at a hardware store just grab a couple one inch emt or plastic tubes to get the feel.


----------



## Mike Painter (Feb 18, 2009)

Quad-die P7 D-Bin LED Emitter
Beam characteristics: Flood with moderate throw

Optional 3-CREE XR-E R2 800 lumen (not shown)
Beam characteristics: Good throw with excellent spill

From EagleTac Nano MegaLight. I thought it was just the opposite.
(Note that the price for this light is a just a teeny, tiny little bit high right now.)


----------



## Glenn7 (Feb 18, 2009)

kind of reminds me of the Neofab L2


----------



## Miracle (Feb 18, 2009)

when will this light be available?

oo:


----------



## oregon (Feb 18, 2009)

I kind of like the polycarbonate case of the prototype. I realize that it won't be as robust as aluminum. 

oregon


----------



## p1fiend (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like I'll be buying at least one EagleTac light this year!:twothumbs


Imagine if this was a Surefire, we'd be eating at least an extra $200 worth of "R & D" on top of EagleTac's MSRP of $150!


----------



## kts (Feb 18, 2009)

> Only the tailcap and the switching ring will be made from PC reinforced coated plastic.


:toilet:

Hard rubber would be a better choice


----------



## cheetokhan (Feb 18, 2009)

A side switch would be the best choice. Then it could tailstand.


----------



## Taboot (Feb 18, 2009)

This light looks interesting to me. I have enough 200ish lumen lights.

I wouldn't mind a polymer version if it was made with the stuff Magpul uses in their PMAGS. That stuff is tough and has a nice texture and grip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdesKUSUchA&feature=related


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 18, 2009)

cheetokhan said:


> A side switch would be the best choice. Then it could tailstand.


 
Amen to that! Or have it be recessed. A bright light like that would be very useful tailstanding.


----------



## oregon (Feb 18, 2009)

Taboot said:


> I wouldn't mind a polymer version if it was made with the stuff Magpul uses in their PMAGS. That stuff is tough and has a nice texture and grip.


 
Tough and transparent is good for the handle. But I don't think that those two attributes are found in one synthetic material, unfortunately.

The side switch is just the ticket. My favorite lights use side switches because they are easy, comfortable and sure to operate.

oregon


----------



## Flight_Deck (Feb 18, 2009)

oregon said:


> Tough and transparent is good for the handle. But I don't think that those two attributes are found in one synthetic material, unfortunately.
> oregon


 
Transparent Aluminum? Oh wait... that was Star Trek. Never mind.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 18, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> They should remove the 450 lumen setting, wouldn't be really noticeable between 200 and 900.



Disagree... I think a 50% setting could be very useful to extend run times and reduce operating temperatures without "significantly" (subjective, YMMV...etc...) reducing brightness.

kudos to them, hope its a sucessful launch.


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 18, 2009)

this sounds interesting.. and i do like the battery setup.. 

and also the plastic! aluminum is cold to hold.

im still hopin that fenix makes tk30 (big bro of tk20) with 4aa.. as my old trusty United Kinetics 4aa was that style and perfect for my hand.. 

someone else can make one too.. Loooooong runtime, nice tint, simple 2-3 stage (ramp up or twisty), rubber/plastic.


the "oval" shape just feels right. and keeps the lights shorter.. 

i would be happy with only momentary switch in front/side. maybe even trigger type? 

-its one of those "dim" light ideas i have thought about  

that rear clicky to go thru the modes.. 
you´d get full 100% blast from momentary? 
and when the light is in 100% mode, momentary would produce lowest output? 

-u know to stop blinding someone friendly comin your way.. or to use it briefly to look something thats closer at you ..like map? 

whaddayathink?


----------



## GreySave (Feb 18, 2009)

<< Transparent Aluminum? Oh wait... that was Star Trek. >>

I would not dismiss that thought too quickly. Take a look at your flip open cell phone and then remember the design of the original Communicator. Just give it a few year.....


----------



## Elliot (Feb 18, 2009)

> *A side switch would be the best choice. Then it could tailstand.*



Buy one at the current price $1,000,000 and it comes with a small Chinese child to hold the light.

I wanted to buy at least two lights this year - Now it looks like only one.:sigh:


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 18, 2009)

Im curious how this would perform in terms of throw. If it were good quality and it threw anywhere close to my Q2 MRV I might use it as a police duty light. It would be great for traffic stops though, light up a whole car, or a whole room.
I bet the bounce alone would be good.
Sometimes when i need light in a room that is dark while i talk to people ill just point my mrv at the ceiling and that will light the room up good.
Do you guys think the p7 can throw worth a dam?


----------



## oregon (Feb 18, 2009)

eyeeatingfish said:


> Do you guys think the p7 can throw worth a dam?


 
It is possible. Perhaps that reflector will do the trick and I believe that the mfg is aiming for throw. I am waiting for beamshots.

The main question is will it get me chicks?

Are you named after this: http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/african-cichlids-lake-malawi/malawi-eye-biter/100147.asp

oregon


----------



## cheetokhan (Feb 18, 2009)

eyeeatingfish said:


> Im curious how this would perform in terms of throw. If it were good quality and it threw anywhere close to my Q2 MRV I might use it as a police duty light. It would be great for traffic stops though, light up a whole car, or a whole room.
> I bet the bounce alone would be good.
> Sometimes when i need light in a room that is dark while i talk to people ill just point my mrv at the ceiling and that will light the room up good.
> Do you guys think the p7 can throw worth a dam?



I have a Radfire Spear, well known as a good throw light with a very tight, bright hotspot.
I also have an Ultrafire C9 SSC P7, DX part 19113, which has a wide, floody, hotspot, quite the opposite of my Spear.
Although the P7 has nowhere near as tight a hotspot as the Spear, it still puts more light on an object at any distance. I can aim my Spear across my neighborhood and put a spot of light on the back of a neighbors house. I can aim the Ultrafire P7 at the same house and light up the entire house, garage, yard, and both neighbors like daylight
P7s are a lot of fun.

Edit for truth in advertising: Just to make sure i don't mislead anyone with my comments about the Ultrafire C9, the light is NOT very good as it comes from DX. You have to do some serious work to it to make it worth owning. See my comments on the DX message boards for more info. Don't think for one minute that the Ultrafire C9 can even compare to EagleTac lights. I own a few EagleTacs and they are in a whole nother league from Ultrafire.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 18, 2009)

The head of this light looks smaller than the head of the lumapower turboforce p7. I wonder if it will be as bright. Lumapower doesnt usually run their LEDs as hard as possible though.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Feb 18, 2009)

Flight_Deck said:


> Transparent Aluminum? Oh wait... that was Star Trek. Never mind.


Transparent Aluminum in production today:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium_oxynitride

Doubt we'll see it in flashlights any time soon. As for Communicators, what do you think a Nextel is? USB Thumbdrive=Isolinear Optical Chip. Palm Pilot/Iphone/other PDA=PADD...Star Trek preceeds technology fairly often actually...


----------



## oregon (Feb 18, 2009)

Cool. 

It would work as a demo flashlight body. Difficult to polish the inside and outside of it for transparency. It appears to have many of the properties of glass. I will try to get some.

http://www.surmet.com/docs/Product_sheet_ALON.pdf

Update on transparent aluminum: Sample is about $200 for small flat piece and $1,000 for tube suitable for flashlight body, per Surmet engineer email/phone conversation 2-19-2009 so I won't be getting a sample just now. It is priced as saphire so hugely expensive. Surmet's main focus now is armored glass windows.

oregon


----------



## ergotelis (Feb 18, 2009)

Seems like it will take some time to ship, till then we might have some more contenders!


----------



## Mike Painter (Feb 18, 2009)

oregon said:


> It is possible. Perhaps that reflector will do the trick and I believe that the mfg is aiming for throw. I am waiting for beamshots.
> 
> The main question is will it get me chicks?
> 
> ...



My post #32 sort of answers the throw question.

As for chicks I would point out that the flashlight while powerful is, um, shorter than most.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 18, 2009)

It seems very similar in concept to neoseikan's mce-based LlegionII
(which is 3 18650's side by side), selector ring, 4 adjustable levels.


----------



## faucon (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG, another must-have light! I like a balance of throw and flood, and for my uses flood is even more important than throw. I think I'm going to love this light.


----------



## cheetokhan (Feb 18, 2009)

faucon said:


> OMG, another must-have light! I like a balance of throw and flood, and for my uses flood is even more important than throw. I think I'm going to love this light.



Yah, it's not quite perfect, but I like the side by side design so much that this light would have to have some *serious* flaws to keep me from buying it.


----------



## Glenn7 (Feb 18, 2009)

Theres an echo in here  - the L2 that is


----------



## Splunk_Au (Feb 18, 2009)

I dont see why people keep refering this to be similar to the NeoFab L2? What about the Streamlight PP, Energizer Double Barrel? It's just a battery config with a high powered LED, enough Neo-ing around


----------



## Glenn7 (Feb 18, 2009)

Splunk_Au said:


> I dont see why people keep refering this to be similar to the NeoFab L2? What about the Streamlight PP, Energizer Double Barrel? It's just a battery config with a high powered LED, enough Neo-ing around



try the P7 (and yes I know he is using a MC-E) - battery config & control ring - ring a bell


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Feb 18, 2009)

However, The L2 has a much different control scheme even though they both utilize a ring, the L2 has more of a jog-dial type switch/brightness control, whereas the EagleTac has a separate switch for on/off (not including the proposed "standby" mode) and distinct location based settings (it appears) for it's brightness control.

Yes they have their similarities, but I believe they are totally different animals.


----------



## Chade (Feb 18, 2009)

Man, I was sold on the DBS MCE but now I don't know... I might have to wait and see how this turns out.


----------



## faucon (Feb 19, 2009)

cheetokhan said:


> Yah, it's not quite perfect, but I like the side by side design so much that this light would have to have some *serious* flaws to keep me from buying it.


Same here. I wish the price were a little lower, but R & D does cost something, and the other EagleTacs are pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## edc3 (Feb 19, 2009)

faucon said:


> Same here. I wish the price were a little lower, but R & D does cost something, and the other EagleTacs are pretty reasonably priced.



So far all I've seen is the MSRP. I'm hoping the actual price will be at least a _little _lower. I'm going to be on the hook for at least two and probably four more AW 18650's too.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the "PT20 on Steroids" design. Can't wait for these to make it to us.


----------



## Tiny86 (Feb 19, 2009)

Now that looks COOL! I can't wait to see beam shots. I just might have to have one of those.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 19, 2009)

Yikes! I just put a pre-order in for the new Fenix, and now this
looks even better!
If the price really does turn out to be $150.00, it's a no brainer.
Cancelling the Fenix order would be rude!!
Can I have both!!??


----------



## Patriot (Feb 19, 2009)

I think the plastic looks kinda cool and different although I realize that it probably wouldn't work for thermal reasons. I'm looking forward to the release of this light and hope that they offer it in natural NA.


Thanks for the extra pic Outdoors Fanatic.


----------



## olav (Feb 19, 2009)

I sure would like to carry *THAT* at my work ! 

 But How ? ? 

I hope they'll make proper :thumbsup: plastic or nylon *HOLSTER *for the light ?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Feb 19, 2009)

Question: Doesn't Surefire have a patent on the tailcap switch / magnetic control ring adjustment design? This looks awfully similar to the U2 style mechanics...


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Feb 19, 2009)

olav said:


> I sure would like to carry *THAT* at my work !
> 
> But How ? ?
> 
> I hope they'll make proper :thumbsup: plastic or nylon *HOLSTER *for the light ?


 
I will order one when they are available and send it to Bladtech to have a duty-quality kydex holster made.


----------



## Cheapskate (Feb 19, 2009)

oregon said:


> Tough and transparent is good for the handle. But I don't think that those two attributes are found in one synthetic material, unfortunately.
> oregon



http://www.nxt-vision.com/index.php?lang=eng


----------



## oregon (Feb 19, 2009)

Cheapskate said:


> http://www.nxt-vision.com/index.php?lang=eng


 
Excellent find and a prime candidate for a flashlight component. Hopefully the cost is much better than transparent aluminum which is quite expensive (on a par with saphire). NXT is cast from a liquid into a glass mould and it can be worked in many ways.

I've requested a sample of NXT.

Thank you kindly Cheapskate.

oregon


----------



## adnj (Feb 20, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> Disagree... I think a 50% setting could be very useful to extend run times and reduce operating temperatures without "significantly" (subjective, YMMV...etc...) reducing brightness.
> 
> kudos to them, hope its a sucessful launch.


 
+1


----------



## Cheapskate (Feb 20, 2009)

oregon said:


> Excellent find and a prime candidate for a flashlight component. Hopefully the cost is much better than transparent aluminum which is quite expensive (on a par with saphire). NXT is cast from a liquid into a glass mould and it can be worked in many ways.
> 
> I've requested a sample of NXT.
> 
> ...



You are very welcome.


----------



## wesinator (Feb 21, 2009)

does the r2 version put out significantly less light because it is a 3die instead of a 4, and does it keep the beam tighter?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Feb 21, 2009)

wesinator said:


> does the r2 version put out significantly less light because it is a 3die instead of a 4, and does it keep the beam tighter?


I would say that these questions are things that we won't know until they actually become production items rather than just prototypes aimed at production.


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 21, 2009)

wesinator said:


> does the r2 version put out significantly less light because it is a 3die instead of a 4, and does it keep the beam tighter?


 
*A MC-E does not contain 4 R2's*: you can't compare three single-die powerful emitter with a quad-die emitter. . _My single led Q5 flashlight is about 100 times brighter than my 3 5mm led flashlight._


----------



## guiri (Feb 21, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> They should remove the 450 lumen setting, wouldn't be really noticeable between 200 and 900.



The better the reason to have it. Almost same output as 900 but three times the runtime..


----------



## Derek Dean (Feb 22, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> They should remove the 450 lumen setting, wouldn't be really noticeable between 200 and 900.





guiri said:


> The better the reason to have it. Almost same output as 900 but three times the runtime..


Exactly guiri! I felt the levels were fairly well placed, although I would love to see a 20 lumen and .5 lumen level as well. It would be silly fun to use this for my nightly trek to the bathroom.


----------



## neoseikan (Feb 22, 2009)

easilyled said:


> It seems very similar in concept to neoseikan's mce-based LlegionII
> (which is 3 18650's side by side), selector ring, 4 adjustable levels.


Legion II has 5 levels.
I think this light used the same structure as surefire U2(select ring + tail switch), so did fenix ta30.


----------



## neoseikan (Feb 22, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Question: Doesn't Surefire have a patent on the tailcap switch / magnetic control ring adjustment design? This looks awfully similar to the U2 style mechanics...



Yes. They have the patent. A magnetic select ring + tailcap switch design.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 22, 2009)

neoseikan said:


> Yes. They have the patent. A magnetic select ring + tailcap switch design.



This begs the question, how does EagleTac avoid patent issues with Surefire then?

neoseikan, just out of curiosity, is your selector ring also magnetic, or does it work with a different mechanism?


----------



## neoseikan (Feb 22, 2009)

easilyled said:


> This begs the question, how does EagleTac avoid patent issues with Surefire then?
> 
> neoseikan, just out of curiosity, is your selector ring also magnetic, or does it work with a different mechanism?



Em. It's magnetic too.


----------



## Mike Painter (Feb 22, 2009)

Can teh light level be determined before turning it on?


----------



## maxilux (Feb 22, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> I think the plastic looks kinda cool and different although I realize that it probably wouldn't work for thermal reasons. I'm looking forward to the release of this light and hope that they offer it in natural NA.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the extra pic Outdoors Fanatic.




The picture only shows the prototype that we went through before the production starts. The entire body (head+body tube) are in mil-spec anodized aluminum and are connected together. Only the tailcap at the very end and the switching ring that lays outside of the driver bay will be made in PC reinforced plastic with coating.

Thats the answer from EagleTac


----------



## guiri (Feb 22, 2009)

Derek Dean said:


> Exactly guiri! I felt the levels were fairly well placed, although I would love to see a 20 lumen and .5 lumen level as well. It would be silly fun to use this for my nightly trek to the bathroom.



I agree on the super low modes too. That makes them usable as emergency lights. Can you imagine a couple of lumens for thousands of hours out in the wilderness? Too cool. 

..and again, the medium settings are just too damn cool. Super light output but much more runtime, great stuff. Too bad that most of these have complicated UI's

I still haven't been able to figure out a couple of my lights and I may sell them because of that. Yes, I'm a dumbass but nothing's gonna change that so I need simpler lights. Too bad 'cause I love my Jetbeam and the little Nitecore Extreme 

George


----------



## Derek Dean (Feb 22, 2009)

maxilux said:


> The picture only shows the prototype that we went through before the production starts. The entire body (head+body tube) are in mil-spec anodized aluminum and are connected together. Only the tailcap at the very end and the switching ring that lays outside of the driver bay will be made in PC reinforced plastic with coating.
> 
> Thats the answer from EagleTac


Maybe somebody has answered this already, but does anybody know WHY they have elected to make the tailcap out of PC reinforced plastic? That seems like kind of a vulnerable area to me. :thinking:


----------



## cheetokhan (Feb 23, 2009)

Derek Dean said:


> Maybe somebody has answered this already, but does anybody know WHY they have elected to make the tailcap out of PC reinforced plastic? That seems like kind of a vulnerable area to me. :thinking:



I'm guessing they chose an electrically non conductive material for the tail assembly since they have the switch assembly and the positive end of one cell and the negative end of another cell all coming together at that point. They cant afford the risk of a short from either battery to the body.


----------



## AN/MPQ-53 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fenix-Store has EagleTac Nano up for pre-order @

https://www.fenix-store.com/shop_by_price.php?sort=3a&&page=6


----------



## concept0 (Feb 23, 2009)

AN/MPQ-53 said:


> Fenix-Store has EagleTac Nano up for pre-order @
> 
> https://www.fenix-store.com/shop_by_price.php?sort=3a&&page=6


 
hmm... link doesn't seem to work...

I mean, your link works, but the link to the product page doesn't...


----------



## cheetokhan (Feb 23, 2009)

concept0 said:


> hmm... link doesn't seem to work...
> 
> I mean, your link works, but the link to the product page doesn't...



But the "Buy Now" button does work

Don't forget to use the cpf8 discount code!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't afford to buy sight unseen like that unfortunately, however if anyone wants to send me one for testing...


----------



## SupremeEye (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll wait until the reviews come in before I purchase.


----------



## Firehawk1227 (Feb 24, 2009)

I was going to pre-order one till I saw a "cpf8 discount code"?? Whats the code? cpf8? Sorry, I searched around but I didn't find anything, I just want to BUY BUY BUY! =D


----------



## applevision (Feb 24, 2009)

...must...get...this...light...

900 lumens... it's the "power of the sun in the palm of my hand!"

:naughty:

You guys, how much longer til we get 1000 lumen handhelds!? Whoooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## cheetokhan (Feb 24, 2009)

Firehawk1227 said:


> I was going to pre-order one till I saw a "cpf8 discount code"?? Whats the code? cpf8? Sorry, I searched around but I didn't find anything, I just want to BUY BUY BUY! =D



Go here to learn all about discount codes.


----------



## pee10755 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a question. I have been researching this light and I can't find anything that indicates that it puts out any more actual torch lumens than any other P7 light. Why is this light called a 900 lms light? Won't the torch lumens be around 600 like all the other P7s?

I like the design and think it has a lot of promise. I am considering buying the light, but I want to make sure it offers more than the three P7s I already own. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 24, 2009)

All other P7s? You mean cheap DX lights? These are up to 600 emitter lumens (with a few exceptions). Nano will have D bin driven @2,8A which means 800-900 emitter lumens and at least 700-750 torch lumens. Besides EagleTac says that "lumen is measured at LED"!


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 24, 2009)

concept0 said:


> hmm... link doesn't seem to work...
> 
> I mean, your link works, but the link to the product page doesn't...


 
Ok, where is it??
I looked on every page, and even did a search, nothing!!! 

Do you guys think this will be a better buy than the Fenix TK40?


----------



## pee10755 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have two elektrolumens, one EDC-P7 and mag P7 mod, and an epsilon ED-P72. They all have good output and I think they around 650-700 torch lumens. I just wanted to make sure that this light didn't have something different that gave it 900 torch lumens.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 24, 2009)

pee10755 said:


> I have two elektrolumens, one EDC-P7 and mag P7 mod, and an epsilon ED-P72. They all have good output and I think they around 650-700 torch lumens. I just wanted to make sure that this light didn't have something different that gave it 900 torch lumens.



I understand D-bin output is 800-900 lumens at 2.8A according to the spec. sheet.

So on average that's 850 *emitter* lumens.

However reflector losses and loss of lumen output due to heat build up are unavoidable.

Factor these in and you're looking at about 750 *torch* lumens.

This is about the optimum you can expect for a P7 light and its pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## Dukester (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't wait until the reviews come out and of course beam shots! :twothumbs


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 24, 2009)

easilyled said:


> I understand D-bin output is 800-900 lumens at 2.8A according to the spec. sheet.
> ....



Yes, but most of the D-bin LEDs will be probably closer to 800 lumens. In fact the D-bin sample tested by jtr1962 was only 765 lumens. 

Then you should count with roughly 80% reflector+glass efficiency and you will get around 650 torch lumens. More realistic guess imho


----------



## cheetokhan (Feb 24, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Ok, where is it??
> I looked on every page, and even did a search, nothing!!!




The link to order is no longer on the 4Sevens site.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 24, 2009)

cheetokhan said:


> The link to order is no longer on the 4Sevens site.


 

Oh! 
Thanks


----------



## Glenn7 (Feb 24, 2009)

Phew! lucky I ordered one yesterday :naughty: and with a 3 XR-E 800 lumen LED for throw


----------



## Glenn7 (Feb 24, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Oh!
> Thanks



I see you like me - go for the throat - when it comes to big bad lights - I have a DEFT now - and FireWater coming - preordered a Mega nano - on the list for a Black Tie  :twothumbs there is one you need to see - its the sunlite 8W :naughty:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 24, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> I see you like me - go for the throat - when it comes to big bad lights - I have a DEFT now - and FireWater coming - preordered a Mega nano - on the list for a Black Tie  :twothumbs there is one you need to see - its the sunlite 8W :naughty:



Hey Glenn, what is this Firewater you are talking about? Is it any of these lights?


----------



## Glenn7 (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=187587&page=3
read post #85


----------



## easilyled (Feb 25, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Yes, but most of the D-bin LEDs will be probably closer to 800 lumens. In fact the D-bin sample tested by jtr1962 was only 765 lumens.
> 
> Then you should count with roughly 80% reflector+glass efficiency and you will get around 650 torch lumens. More realistic guess imho



Sorry but I don't accept that by measuring only 1 sample, you can generalise and say the entire D-bin range is under 800 lumens.

I think that unless you're testing a sample of at least 1000, you should accept what the spec sheet says as the standard.


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not saying that all D-bins are below 800 lumens. But from the tests of other SSC LEDs it seems that they were usually closer to the lower border. Just trying to be realistic


----------



## rantanplan (Feb 25, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Sorry but I don't accept that by measuring only 1 sample, you can generalise and say the entire D-bin range is under 800 lumens.
> 
> I think that unless you're testing a sample of at least 1000, you should accept what the spec sheet says as the standard.



Well, he is not saying that all D-Bins are below 800 lumen. Please have a close look at the data sheets ... especially the part where the influence of Tjunction on the output is described. 

The curve shows that "100% relative light output" is reached at 25°C Tjunction (equal to ambient temperature!!!). The internal thermal resistance of the P7 is 3°C/W. Powered at 10W (~2.8A * 3.6V), Tjunction should be at least 30°C higher than ambient temperature ... presuming an ideal heatsink. In real life additional thermal resistance is added by the interface material (thermal paste) and the heatsink itself. So even with a very good cooling on a testbed, the Tjunction of a P7 will be at least 35-40°C above room temperature ....

... and at 65°C Tjunction the output of a P7 is reduced by at least 7-8%. So says the data sheet  ... so a D-Bin measured at 765 lm could easily be 830 "data sheet lumens". And it´s very likely that the majority of all D-Bin P7s are closer to C-Bin than to E-Bin.

I don´t know jtr1962s testbed, but his results are realistic (imho) considered the above ... theory vs. real life I guess


----------



## old4570 (Feb 25, 2009)

Gee , $1,000,000

I wonder how many 1000+ Lumen customs that would buy ?


----------



## easilyled (Feb 25, 2009)

rantanplan said:


> Please have a close look at the data sheets ... especially the part where the influence of Tjunction on the output is described.



In my earlier post (#102) I had already subtracted 100 lumens from the spec. sheet's output for taking into a/c losses
due to the reflector and also due to heat build-up (ie Tjunction).

I'm not saying that this is anything other than a guess, but heat affecting output is not something that I had overlooked. 



rantanplan said:


> And it´s very likely that the majority of all D-Bin P7s are closer to C-Bin than to E-Bin.



Based on what? 

I'll be happy to accept this if you can point to some research done on a significant sample size of D-bin SSC-P7s. (ie. at least 1000)


----------



## PeterB (Feb 25, 2009)

Would be great, if the final version would have a tapped hole between the cells, e.g. for a bicylce handlebar mount or tripod.


----------



## rantanplan (Feb 25, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Based on what?
> 
> I'll be happy to accept this if you can point to some research done on a significant sample size of D-bin SSC-P7s. (ie. at least 1000)



No scientific sources ... simply common sense 

First, there are lots of C-Bin, but no E-Bins available. Secondly, I assume that quality of produced LEDs is following a normal distribution, like almost any other production process. The "peak" is probably lying in the C-Bin range ... so there are rather more emitters in the lower half of D-Bin range than in the upper half.

Maybe I´m wrong, but unless I find some serious research, I can live with this assumption.


----------



## LowBat (Feb 27, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Transparent Aluminum in production today:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium_oxynitride
> 
> Doubt we'll see it in flashlights any time soon. As for Communicators, what do you think a Nextel is? USB Thumbdrive=Isolinear Optical Chip. Palm Pilot/Iphone/other PDA=PADD...Star Trek preceeds technology fairly often actually...


This is because the people who are inventing all this stuff today watched Star Trek when they were children. You might be interested in watching "How William Shatner Changed the World".

With one very poor exception they didn't use any flashlights on the original series, otherwise we might be measuring output in mega-lumens by now.

Back on topic, I hope EagleTac makes a good holster for this light. So many great flashlights out there, and yet many manufacturers never envision their products being anything other than hand carried.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 27, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> I see you like me - go for the throat - when it comes to big bad lights - I have a DEFT now - and FireWater coming - preordered a Mega nano - on the list for a Black Tie  :twothumbs there is one you need to see - its the sunlite 8W :naughty:


 
No need for a Sunlite since I am on the list for a DEFT to hopfully
help satisfy my distance throwing needs 
Once I'm happy that I can throw a blinding spot at 200 meters, I'll 
move on to something else :thumbsup:
I still havent decided if I want to keep the open order for Fenix TK40
or go with Megalite.
I think it's best, in the complete absence of reviews and even good
specs, to just wait.


----------



## brucec (Feb 27, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Transparent Aluminum in production today:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium_oxynitride



I certainly hope you are joking...  By this measure, I already have 4 lights with transparent aluminum windows. Sapphire (Al2O3) to be exact. I also have lots of transparent silicon too.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Feb 27, 2009)

No, not really. It's not the same material. Note that sapphire is aluminum oxide, this stuff is aluminum oxynitride. And even in materials with the same chemical formula there are differences. Aluminum oxide in it's ceramic form, IE the stuff commonly used for knifesharpeners and other things, is not transparent and has a different crystal structure than sapphire.


----------



## brucec (Feb 27, 2009)

ErickThakrar said:


> No, not really. It's not the same material. Note that sapphire is aluminum oxide, this stuff is aluminum oxynitride. And even in materials with the same chemical formula there are differences. Aluminum oxide in it's ceramic form, IE the stuff commonly used for knifesharpeners and other things, is not transparent and has a different crystal structure than sapphire.



My point wasn't that Al2O3 sapphire was the same as Al oxynitride. The point is that Al oxynitride is definitely closer to sapphire than metallic Al and if one were to consider Al oxinitride to be "transparent Al", then why not also sapphire which is Al2O3? There is no such thing (or even close to it) as transparent "metallic" Al. It's like saying CO2 is gaseous diamond just because they both contain carbon. Rather, this Al oxynitride should be considered a kind of ceramic not metal. Of course, ceramics can be both transparent and opaque. Metals are always opaque.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, it IS considered a ceramic material. The whole "transparent aluminum" thing is largely a marketing/media thing and as such is rather misleading. It would be more accurate if they referred to it as "transparent alumina".


----------



## brucec (Feb 27, 2009)

ErickThakrar said:


> Well, it IS considered a ceramic material. The whole "transparent aluminum" thing is largely a marketing/media thing and as such is rather misleading. It would be more accurate if they referred to it as "transparent alumina".



Yes, on closer inspection the sales brochure link even says ALON optical ceramic. Unfortunately for materials selection, and Eagletac, there are no good leads or hot trails on the quest for something that is both highly transparent and highly conductive.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 28, 2009)

So since this was on pre-order at one point, and now it's not.....does anyone still know a confirmed release date???


----------



## cheetokhan (Feb 28, 2009)

It was never a pre-order. According to 4sevens, it was accidentally visible on their site and some of us snuck in our orders, but 4Sevens did not announce an pre-order for this light.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok, thanks for clarifying. 

I'm still looking for the tentative release date though....anyone?


----------



## emr (Feb 28, 2009)

from PTS:




> These flashlights are in production now and expected to be released in late March or April.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Feb 28, 2009)

*edit* subject was already discussed...nevermind.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks good! But I wish it had a 10-15 lumen mode. Perfect for brightness and also for emergency that needs really long runtime.


----------



## 1dash1 (Mar 12, 2009)

New information is up on the Dealer's Corner, now being called the MX (P7) and MX2 (tri-R2 version).

EDIT: Correction, see post no. 138, below.


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 12, 2009)

That's interesting... My bet was that it would be called an F10L2 or something like that.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 12, 2009)

It's sounding awfully close to Jetbeam terminology.


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> It's sounding awfully close to Jetbeam terminology.



Hmmm thats what I thought :thinking:


----------



## HEDP (Mar 12, 2009)

qip said:


> 2009 the output wars
> 
> cree seoul v2.0





Do you have a pic of this flashlight? Does it put out 900 lumens?


*
How much is this EagleTac Megalight supposed to sell for?* 

If it's in the $100 to $200 I might have to get one. 

*
When is it supposed to come out?*


Someone said March or April......of this year? (Because it's already March)




.


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 12, 2009)

HEDP said:


> Do you have a pic of this flashlight? Does it put out 900 lumens?
> 
> 
> *
> ...


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=191011


----------



## Strauss (Mar 12, 2009)

1dash1 said:


> New information is up on the Dealer's Corner, now being called the MX (P7) and MX2 (tri-R2 version).


 
Actually it's M2 for the P7 version and M2X for the tri-R2


----------



## HEDP (Mar 12, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=191011






I briefly looked at all 4 pages and didn't see a price.



Does anyone know what the price is going to be?


.


----------



## old4570 (Mar 12, 2009)

April


----------



## HEDP (Mar 12, 2009)

old4570 said:


> April





That's not a price. lol




:thinking:

.


----------



## LowBat (Mar 13, 2009)

HEDP said:


> I briefly looked at all 4 pages and didn't see a price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From post #1 in the market place it says the MSRP is $150, but that is subject to change.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've been popping in and out of CPF infrequently because of the plateau in LED technology..Seems like this, and the TK40 is the next big jump! I really wish that the Invictus would come out though!


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 13, 2009)

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> I've been popping in and out of CPF infrequently because of the plateau in LED technology..Seems like this, and the TK40 is the next big jump! I really wish that the Invictus would come out though!



two more lights to stir up your juices - try the Olight M30 & the Jetbeam Raptor 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225647

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq12umb0

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221049


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 13, 2009)

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> I've been popping in and out of CPF infrequently because of the plateau in LED technology..Seems like this, and the TK40 is the next big jump! I really wish that the Invictus would come out though!


 
Good to see you, V8!

:wave:


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Glenn, that Jetbeam looks pretty sweet! Does the rotating collar adjust brightness? U2 style?

and 

Good to see you as well Phaser!


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 13, 2009)

According to the info so far, the ring adjusts the brightness. Hopefully they won't change that...


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 13, 2009)

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Does the rotating collar adjust brightness?



looks like it - not sure myself these are the only pix i have seen so far and i have only heard snipits on CPF as to what the specs are - we will have to wait


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Mar 15, 2009)

I believe that the collar is supposed to adjust brightness, yes. The best specifications I have found are over HERE.


----------



## bc5000 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Sardaukar (Mar 23, 2009)

I've got to stop visiting CPF. I'll be poor in no time.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 23, 2009)

Sardaukar said:


> I've got to stop visiting CPF. I'll be poor in no time.


 
You got that right!

:mecry:


----------



## olav (Mar 23, 2009)

Sardaukar said:


> I've got to stop visiting CPF. I'll be poor in no time.


 
TOO LATE !


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sardaukar said:


> I've got to stop visiting CPF. I'll be poor in no time.


Indeed your fate path looks something like this  :mecry:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep that's about right. Seems like it only gets worse before it gets better...and I don't know anyone who it's getting better for at the moment.

I think I am going to have to start snooping around a little more. I can't wait to see more pictures of this light, preferably with the actual metal body it will eventually use.


----------



## olav (Mar 23, 2009)

And as mentioned earlier hopefully they invent an proper holster for the EagleTac.

Something like this :twothumbs ?

http://www.opsgear.com/Blackhawk-NIGHT-OPS-Flashlight-Holder-p/bh-75gh00bk.htm


----------



## ErickThakrar (Mar 23, 2009)

Christ, I hope they won't make it a holster like that. That thing is a pig! And so is the Surefire V70. Gargantuan, bloated and did I mention huge?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Mar 26, 2009)

ARG!!! I don't know whether to buy the P7 for a bright flood or getting the Tri-Cree for the awesome throw. No No No, I cannot afford both. I wish I could.

I was thinking of getting the Tri-Cree and make a DIY diffuser or beamshaper. 

Someone told me you can turn a throw into flood by using DIY diffuser/beamshaper. But you cannot turn a flood into a thrower.... I am leaning toward Tri-Cree.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 26, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I was thinking of getting the Tri-Cree and make a DIY diffuser or beamshaper.
> 
> Someone told me you can turn a throw into flood by using DIY diffuser/beamshaper. But you cannot turn a flood into a thrower.... I am leaning toward Tri-Cree.





That's true but when turning a thrower into a flood but there will be a slight loss of lumens when doing so. 5-15% is not uncommon with a mild diffuser.

I'm still "up in the air" about which one I'm going with. It's nice to have a thrower but I already own so many of them as it is. Considering the slightly improved efficiency of the P7 while providing more overall output I might be leaning toward it at this time. It's going to be a tough call though when it comes to clicking on the purchase button.


----------



## Raymond3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Flood---no, thrower---Hey, wait a minute----flood would be better for home use and esp with the low light for romantic evenings in the bedroom... So, I'll get the flood for my wife as a romantic gift, after all, it would be more useful for her walks at night too.

and then, somewhat later, a thrower for the car for safety..

Now see what you guys at the CPF have done to me.:shakehead


----------



## Raymond3 (Mar 26, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Indeed your fate path looks something like this  :mecry:


 
AMEN to that! Fortunately, I have discovered that giving lights as gifts to family members for their birthday, Christmas, Easter, Feast days, graduations etc is always appreciated. (12 given away this past month alone.) That way my wife seems just plain happy that we are able to give something that is appreciated. 

WHEW. Some relief at least. 

But seriously, does anyone have the answer to the holy grail of our addiction: When does a man have enough flashlights? What is the one last perfect flashlight that I will ever need? And most importantly, how to get enough money and a place to store the next light I see here on CPF that is just the cat's meow that I have got to get?

The best answer that I have come up with is to budget money each month for a new light (or two); try to limit myself to only a certain number of total flashlights (some number that I can make at least an adequate justification to msyelf for having (and not tell my wife what that magic number is)); and then sell or give away the rest.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Mar 26, 2009)

There is no one perfect light out there. Everybody has different tastes.....


Well, if they, 'somehow', made one that had an infinate brightness level that went from .001 lumens to as _bright as the sun_, made it so advanced that it was self recharging, and had a mind control feature that could go from spot to flood simply by thinking the thought.......well, then that might be the end-all-be-all............................................










Who says I can't dream?


----------



## olav (Mar 31, 2009)

*Got my LANYARD ready !!!!*


*




*

*Heck, when will I get the NANOMEGALIGHT ?*


----------



## callmaster (Mar 31, 2009)

When is the light out for purchase? Might be interested. Looks like a good buy.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 31, 2009)

It Will be out before the UB3 that's for sure


----------



## Strauss (Mar 31, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> It Will be out before the UB3 that's for sure


 

Well that isn't sayin much! lol


----------



## Raymond3 (Mar 31, 2009)

*New Update with current information*

EagleTac M2 Models – M2C4 / M2XC4
11W Compact Hand-Held Tactical Flashlight
Highest EagleTac Model Signature
- Type III Hard Anodized Aluminum Construction
- Constant Current Regulation Output C2800 Light Engine
- All-in-One Digital Rotary Switch with Off Position and Tactical Strobe
- Rotary Switch made in Re-enforced Polycarbonate with Smooth Rubber Coating
- Efficient Dual Slot Loaded Battery Tray System, Re-enforced by Anodized Aluminum Constructions and Stainless Steel Mounting Screws. Two Custom Fitment Setting for CR123A and 18650. Printed Battery Orientation Diagram
- Custom Fitting Silicon o-rings and Rubber o-rings for IPX-8 Waterproof Standard
- Gold Plated Copper Contacts for Superior Conductivity and Durability
- Type III Hard Anodized Aluminum Tail-Cap with Tail-Standing and Lanyard Attachment Ability (Clicky version has been cancelled)
- Ultimate LED and Driver Components Thermal Treatment for Continuous High Output
- Syntax I Anti-Reflector Coated and Harden Shock Mounted Window
- Removable Smooth Crenated Stainless Steel Bezel
- Tail and Body parts are Secured by Black-out Stainless Steel Mounting Screws

Operations:
- Brightness Level: Strobe -> 100% <-> 40% <-> 3.5 % <-> Off
- M2 Output Level : Strobe< -> 900 lumen <-> 420 lumen <-> 170 lumen <-> 45 lumen <-> Off 
- M2X Output Level: Strobe< -> 800 lumen <-> 360 lumen <-> 150 lumen <-> 40 lumen <-> Off
- Runtime (4x123A): Strobe <-> 1.2hr <-> 3.5hr <-> 9.5 hr <-> 45hr <-> Off 
- Runtime (2x18650): Strobe <-> 1.5hr <-> 4.5hr <-> 12.5 hr <-> 55hr <-> Off

M2C4 – Monster Flood light w/ medium throw performance
- 900 LED lumen constant brightness output*
- Quad-die P7 D-bin Premium tint LED Emittor
- ET54 Aluminum Optical Reflector in Orange Peel finish

M2XC4 – Monster Throw light w/ medium flood performance
- 800 LED lumen constant brightness output
- Available in:
1) Triple CREE R2 XR-E Cool White LED Emittor
2)Triple CREE Q3 XR-E Neutral White LED Emittor
- Tri-ET28 Aluminum Optical Reflector in Smooth finish

Included accessories:
- Paracord lanyard with position lock
- Rigid Nylon holster with adjustable mounting for different belt sizes
- Spare oring

Optional accessories:
- Filter kit (Red/Blue/Green/IR), diffuser kit, window protector cap
- M25 Clicky replacement kit, includes M25 clicky module, clicky tail-cap made in re-enforced polycarbonate with smooth rubber coating, silicon tail-boot, retainer ring, spare stainless steel mounting screws, installation manual
- 123A battery magazine holder, efficiently load 123A lithium batteries, compatible with M2 battery tray
- M2 additional battery tray, two custom fitment for 18650 and 123A batteries, gold plated copper contacts

*Seoul Semiconductor rated D-Bin P7 LED with 800-900 lumen @2.8A
LED lumen is measured at LED.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 31, 2009)

Woa ... thanks for the info, Raymond.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey guys,just up at the MP 

Official announcement will be up soon. There's been a couple significant changes since my last update, and we've got pricing now, so I'll be creating the official pre-order thread shortly. Keep watching!


Peter
____________


----------



## cheetokhan (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: New Update with current information*



Raymond3 said:


> (Clicky version has been cancelled)



Well that sucks.


----------



## fenixflashaholic0537 (Mar 31, 2009)

That light looks like it has a great price for what it offers.


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 31, 2009)

Why are they taking away the clickie? There are probably far more people who would rather have a clickie than tailstanding. Very interesting choice eagletac...


----------



## Kato (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: New Update with current information*



Raymond3 said:


> Optional accessories:
> - M25 Clicky replacement kit, includes M25 clicky module, clicky tail-cap made in re-enforced polycarbonate with smooth rubber coating, silicon tail-boot, retainer ring, spare stainless steel mounting screws, installation manual


 
Is the forward clicky still available as an option? :thinking:

If not, that's a deal breaker for me. :shakehead


----------



## adnj (Mar 31, 2009)

There is no way that I can justify buying this without soe sort of clicky. I would rather have a JetBeam Raptor. Nice selector ring AND a switch.

I am assuming that there may be a switch option later. The switch may have been too ambitious an offering.


----------



## bigfish5 (Mar 31, 2009)

it says the p7 will be from a premium D bin? does that tell us anything about the color of the p7 led. will it be cool white, or more nuetral?


----------



## Raymond3 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the Jetbeam JetIII ST with R2 run on a 18650. It is nice, but not the heavy hitter I was hoping for. With an SSC P7 or three Cree R2 run by two 18650s, I think that this baby will totally outclass the JetIII or Raptor with one R2 and one 18650.

Looks like the rear clicky is also an optional accessory, so no worry there. 

Not having holster to fit worried me, but, it seems that is now included with the package! Yeah!!


----------



## Strauss (Mar 31, 2009)

Very happy to see the tri-cree model offered with neutral tinted emitters! That just helped me decide on which model to purchase.....neutral tint all the way for me!


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 31, 2009)

olav: umm have you ever used those kind of lanyards longer than few minutes? they tend to dig in and hurt after a while. also the weight and noise of operating them is an issue. also its not easy to remove from wrist. (and some people might look you bit odd when going to supermarket with one in your wrist)

i know. 

**i have played with my 1st (own) warm 5a tint flashlight now for 5hours, after the darkness came and i am already getting seriusly spoiled by its tint. i am afraid i will be disapointed to all other tints if this continues.

i think i need to beg my floody light to be one too. or atleast on the warm white end of tints, instead of cool white.

i am still waiting for actual measurements and dimensions of this nano/m2 light.. have i missed them? here or in mp?


----------



## houtex (Mar 31, 2009)

PTS flashlights has updated info and pic of both lights.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Mar 31, 2009)

houtex said:


> PTS flashlights has updated info and pic of both lights.


I was just headed here to specify that exact thing. Too bad about the lack of clicky though. I was really hoping they would keep that. 

EDIT: At least it's still going to be available as an option it look like.


----------



## richardcpf (Mar 31, 2009)

It is really that hard to take a picture of the M2X?


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, those aren't actual pictures; they are just renderings of the lights. 
Its interesting that they called it the "c4" instead of the "L2." I suppose this could mean it is more designed for 4 cr123's, but hopefully it will have full output and regulation with 2 18650's too.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 31, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> It is really that hard to take a picture of the M2X?



I have been asking Peter a few times, but no pics went to him. Even if there are, I guess by the time they're ready, he might as well launch the light with the pics.


----------



## 2brian0 (Mar 31, 2009)

I was ready to jump on a pre-order as soon as one was available but now with the clicky as a "future option" I'm left waiting until I actually see it happen. Extremely disappointed! No clicky is no good for LEO's! I still don't understand why they would make this an optional accessory and not have it come factory direct already installed.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm $150 light with no forward switch, that's no go for me.


----------



## Tim B (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep, I'm in agreement with those who want a clicky. No clicky = No thanks. I was anxiously awaiting the release of this light but the lack of a clicky just killed the deal.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Mar 31, 2009)

Raymond3 said:


> Flood---no, thrower---Hey, wait a minute----flood would be better for home use and esp with the low light for romantic evenings in the bedroom... So, I'll get the flood for my wife as a romantic gift, after all, it would be more useful for her walks at night too.
> 
> and then, somewhat later, a thrower for the car for safety..
> 
> Now see what you guys at the CPF have done to me.:shakehead



"I know it was $150, but I bought it for you, hunny"


----------



## 2brian0 (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't lose faith about the clicky. I just sent and received back an e-mail to Nicole at EagleTac. She gave me some very encouraging news (and some great info) about the clicky tailcap. I don't want to say anything without her permission but it made what was a deal breaker back into a for me.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 31, 2009)

2brian0 said:


> Don't lose faith about the clicky. I just sent and received back an e-mail to Nicole at EagleTac. She gave me some very encouraging news (and some great info) about the clicky tailcap. I don't want to say anything without her permission but it made what was a deal breaker back into a for me.



Hohoho.... should we all email her too? :devil:

Anyway, it's not necessary. Pre-order site's up, the package includes a clicky module. And option for Neutral White available.


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 1, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Hohoho.... should we all email her too? :devil:
> 
> Anyway, it's not necessary. Pre-order site's up, the package includes a clicky module. And option for Neutral White available.



link? - 
i cant see it


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 1, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> link? -
> i cant see it



In MP.
Or the Eagletac Store.


----------



## Kato (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay. The forward clicky has not been totally eliminated, so...


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Apr 1, 2009)

now money from tax refund is going to fund one of these, but will definitely check reviews first... cpf... can't live with it, can't live without it.


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 1, 2009)

Clickie included is nice ot hear, now I'm seriously considering between this and TK40.

Edit: it just occured to me, since eagletac stated it is LED lumen and 900 is the upper limit not what we'll actually get. Fenix has started using more conservative estimates that's close to actual lumen. So if that's the case with TK40, they'll be very similar in output despite the large difference in claimed lumen figure.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 1, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> Clickie included is nice ot hear, now I'm seriously considering between this and TK40.
> 
> Edit: it just occured to me, since eagletac stated it is LED lumen and 900 is the upper limit not what we'll actually get. Fenix has started using more conservative estimates that's close to actual lumen. So if that's the case with TK40, they'll be very similar in output despite the large difference in claimed lumen figure.


 
See, I never give much credence to lumen claims. I'm more interested in the drive current to the led; to me, that's the tail of the tape.


----------



## Raymond3 (Apr 1, 2009)

I just ordered mine from Pacific Tactical Solutions. $149 before CPF discount!!! It includes both ends, including the clicky. As well as holster. Horray!

These guys are tops!

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=152-166


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 1, 2009)

Raymond3 said:


> I just ordered mine from Pacific Tactical Solutions. $149 before CPF discount!!! It includes both ends, including the clicky. As well as holster. Horray!
> 
> These guys are tops!
> 
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=152-166



May I ask if that includes Free International Shipping? If it doesn't, then I guess it all adds up to be about the same for me.


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 1, 2009)

Raymond3 said:


> I just ordered mine from Pacific Tactical Solutions. $149 before CPF discount!!! It includes both ends, including the clicky. As well as holster. Horray!
> 
> These guys are tops!
> 
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=152-166


 
Do you know if eagletac-store is including the M25 cliky kit?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 1, 2009)

Raymond3 said:


> I just ordered mine from Pacific Tactical Solutions. $149 before CPF discount!!! It includes both ends, including the clicky. As well as holster. Horray!
> 
> These guys are tops!
> 
> http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/productList.aspx?uid=152-166


 
Was this a pre-order or are they in stock??

Decent price too.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 1, 2009)

The clicky kit is included.
EagleTac site offers a pre-order. Stock comes end of April.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to say this light is on my list,I would like to see more pictures and a comparison with the Legion II its closest competitor.

On paper it looks like this will satisfy me more, 900 lumens take away 15% for lens and reflector and you get 768 out front cool.

Things I like,it isn't round and offers the options of tail standing or clicky oh and only 2 18650's even number


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 1, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> I have to say this light is on my list,I would like to see more pictures and a comparison with the Legion II its closest competitor.
> 
> On paper it looks like this will satisfy me more, 900 lumens take away 15% for lens and reflector and you get 768 out front cool.
> 
> Things I like,it isn't round and offers the options of tail standing or clicky oh and only 2 18650's even number



Yes, probably a good comparison if you compare M2 with Legion II, but not M2X. :thumbsup:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 1, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Yes, probably a good comparison if you compare M2 with Legion II, but not M2X. :thumbsup:


oh yes!but no doubt the M2X will throw further than either IMO


----------



## ergotelis (Apr 1, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> On paper it looks like this will satisfy me more, 900 lumens take away 15% for lens and reflector and you get 768 out front cool.



From the measurements seen till now, i doubt that a p7 will have 900 led lumens. Even D bins have as low as 750 lumens. Jtr1962 tested! 
I hope that i am wrong and we do get 900 real lumens!


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 1, 2009)

for the M2XC4. Selectrion ring, tactical holding position, rear clicky, crenetaled bezel, "monstrous" throw and STROBE! All my tactical dreams will come true with this flashlight... 

Not really sure about the strobe, but anyways that is something that flashlights makers will never understand. They think we all need to stab our enemies while blinding them with the tactical police strobe. :thinking:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 1, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Not really sure about the strobe, but anyways that is something that flashlights makers will never understand. They think we all need to stab our enemies while blinding them with the tactical police strobe. :thinking:


Me neither! in thirty odd years it still puzzles me :thinking:


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 1, 2009)

At least it's out of the way it seems. 

M2X is what I'm after, don't really want a floody light that bright.


----------



## bioman (Apr 1, 2009)

Is the Megalight regulated to run on 18650 batteries? If not, will it mean worse performance with 18650 compared to CR123A's?


----------



## trailblazer (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry if I missed it but I haven't seen any dimensions posted anyone know what they are?


----------



## concept0 (Apr 1, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Not really sure about the strobe, but anyways that is something that flashlights makers will never understand. They think we all need to stab our enemies while blinding them with the tactical police strobe. :thinking:


 
Yeah... I'd much rather _*shoot* _them while blinding them with the tactical police strobe!


----------



## adnj (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link raymond 3.

The clicky switch is definitely what I wanted. I want to pick a level and know that it will come on at that level.


----------



## Raymond3 (Apr 2, 2009)

adnj said:


> Thanks for the link raymond 3.
> 
> The clicky switch is definitely what I wanted. I want to pick a level and know that it will come on at that level.


You're Welcome.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 2, 2009)

bioman said:


> Is the Megalight regulated to run on 18650 batteries? If not, will it mean worse performance with 18650 compared to CR123A's?


 
As far as I know, it's fully regulated on 18650's as well.




trailblazer said:


> Sorry if I missed it but I haven't seen any dimensions posted anyone know what they are?


 
Here you go.  M2 & M2X Dimensions


----------



## Patriot (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Flashcrazy for the dimensions. I missed seeing those before also.


----------



## callmaster (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like I won't be able to get this one anymore. I just spend me last $$ on another light.


----------



## Glock27 (Apr 2, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Looks like I won't be able to get this one anymore. I just spend me last $$ on another light.


Oh come on...I bet your credit card ## will work to pre-order one. You know you want it.....You can save some next month. The only question you should be asking yourself is.....which version?
G27


----------



## Burgess (Apr 2, 2009)

:lolsign:

:devil:

_


----------



## Mike Painter (Apr 3, 2009)

concept0 said:


> Yeah... I'd much rather _*shoot* _them while blinding them with the tactical police strobe!



Don't need no strobe. A friend had a guy run after being pulled over in the mountains. He ran down into a gully and the deputy just followed him with the spotlight on the car for a while (It was a cold night and a steep drop)
Then he turned it off...
A few seconds after the noise stopped the guy said he would give himself up if the light was left on as he came up the hill. One muddy bruised bad guy froma warm car.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 3, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Looks like I won't be able to get this one anymore. I just spend me last $$ on another light.


 
What did you get?


----------



## callmaster (Apr 3, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> What did you get?



The 200 lumen Ra Clicky. But you're right, I couldn't possibly resist this one. I'll start saving!


----------



## applevision (Apr 4, 2009)

Fellas help!

So I'm torn--the M2 or M2X or TK40? I want a "big gun" now (having been a little-light guy for a long time) and I don't really get all these... I wish someone could play with them all and give me some straight talk (i.e., more than just numbers) about the _experience_ with each of these babies... I'm looking for stuff like (and this is totally made up): "Around the house, the power of the P7 was incredible--it lit up an entire room with a wall of light and was unbeatable... ...The M2X configuration made for amazing long-range spotting ability with a good amount of spill..."

Since they are not out there yet... anyone care to give me a "virtual" experience of each and some pluses and minuses of each? Also: what types of real-world situations would each one "shine" in vs. fail in?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Painter (Apr 4, 2009)

applevision said:


> Fellas help!
> "Around the house, the power of the P7 was incredible-
> Thanks!


The light puts out about the same amount as a 60 watt bulb so around the house it should do rather well.
3rd Shift before he died had some  beam shots  on other sites that were amazing and many of them were taken when it was still light out.


----------



## callmaster (Apr 4, 2009)

I just received my drop-in-III for the maglite so I'm pretty happy. Got something really bright to play with. 

I'll be waiting for some reviews with attached beamshots before I make a decision. I am very interested though.


----------



## applevision (Apr 5, 2009)

Mike Painter said:


> The light puts out about the same amount as a 60 watt bulb so around the house it should do rather well.
> 3rd Shift before he died had some  beam shots  on other sites that were amazing and many of them were taken when it was still light out.



Thanks, Mike. We're going to need some good shoot-outs between MC-Es, P7s and the multi-emitters soon!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 5, 2009)

It all comes down to Battery preference, beam profile preference, tint preference, and UI preference.

Some people want CR123/18650 and some want AAs. If you really want to use AAs than the TK40 is for you.

The TK40 and the M2 should have similar beam profiles. Big hotspot, bright spill with a bit of throw. THe M2X should have a bit more throw, with a smaller hotspot with spill-beam that isn't so bright.

If you want nice tint for outdoors the M2X is your baby.

The UI of the Eagletacs will be relatively simple (and probibly nice) with the ring and you have the option for tailcap clickie. I haven't found any conclusive reports (haven't searched Marketplace yet tonight) on the TK40 UI so that one's still up in the air; it could be a bit more versatile though.

The thing that should be pointed out is that you won't be able to tell the difference in brightness between the three of them unless you compare them side by side. They'll put out visually more light than any single emitter light you have, but don't expect them to outdo an HID or Hotwire mod in overall output just yet.


----------



## applevision (Apr 5, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> It all comes down to Battery preference, beam profile preference, tint preference, and UI preference.
> 
> Some people want CR123/18650 and some want AAs. If you really want to use AAs than the TK40 is for you.
> 
> ...



Thanks *PhantomPhoton*. Incredibly helpful and well put.

I pulled trigger on the M2 as I'm okay with the 18650s and feel that they are the more efficient battery for the job, and went with the P7 as I feel that the big flood will be useful indoors for room sweeping--and because I'm a lumenophile and don't think I could live with myself if I picked the lower lumen light even though I realize that this is probably not perceptable and is truly ridiculous--I'm sick! I feel a bit of guilt on leaving my friends at Fenix but knowing myself for what I am (a flashaholic!) I may well be buying both one day!

One thing that sticks in my mind (and I can't find the link right now) is someone saying that the MC-E is more "efficient" than the P7. I'm obsessed with efficiency... I guess what I'm asking is: in as controlled a comparison as possible, is the MC-E a better emitter than the P7?


----------



## Doug (Apr 5, 2009)

No beamshots yet, so we can see the throw compared to the flood of each light?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 6, 2009)

Beamshots are available:







As are pics of the M2X:





And M2:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 6, 2009)

By the looks of the tile circles......the M2X has brighter spill than the M2.:thinking:

If it was me, I'd be getting the M2X. By the photos, I'm not seeing the advantages of the P7.


----------



## bigfish5 (Apr 6, 2009)

ok, i was interested in these lights, mostly the p7, but i thought the light was regulated for 2 18650 batteries, but would take 2cr123's, now it is just saying cr123's??? and those beamshots really dont do anything for me, hopefully we will get something more for beamshots. What happened to the dual 18650's?????????


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 6, 2009)

It does take dual 18650's...and it adds 25% more runtime. Its the fine print with the (*).....


----------



## bc5000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> By the looks of the tile circles......the M2X has brighter spill than the M2.:thinking:



I noticed that too. Unless the intense hotspot of the M2X is reflecting off the white statue thing back onto the tile.


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 6, 2009)

P7 spill is much wider.


----------



## 276 (Apr 6, 2009)

I wonder if they had it on turbo?


----------



## Yapo (Apr 6, 2009)

276 said:


> I wonder if they had it on turbo?



hehe...i hope that was on low!


----------



## applevision (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow!

Thanks for the beamshots!

Okay, I am having a bit of remorse... the M2X is looking MUCH more potent here... ugh...

Look at the flowers at the extreme right... the wide spill of the P7 should help here but the M2X is showing them better! 

What to do?! Should I cancel my P7 pre-order and go with the M2X?!

Fellas--HELP!!


----------



## 276 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think i am going to email them tomorrow since my P7 sniper puts out more flood than that photo.


----------



## Painful Chafe (Apr 7, 2009)

bc5000 said:


> I noticed that too. Unless the intense hotspot of the M2X is reflecting off the white statue thing back onto the tile.



Look behind the statue also. The spill is still a little brighter on the MX2. Hmm? After seeing these shots I'm leaning more towards the M2X. If these pictures are accurate the spill is narrower, as expected, but brighter.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 7, 2009)

I was all up for ordering the P7 but after seeing the beamshots went for the triple cree version instead.

The flood is great and throw looks to be good too.

if you need to tame that hopspot they will be doing a defuser soon too


----------



## 1996alnl (Apr 7, 2009)

Honestly guys, i'm going to go out on a limb here and say with those photos (beamshots).. it's a classic case of "pictures don't do it justice".

I wouldn't be too quick to judge the two lights based on those shots,i think a shed out in a field somewhere in total darkness would of been a better choice.

Regarless it looks like there was some ambient light in those photos and that always makes a light look dimmer than it actually is.

I'm sure we'll see more before this light is released.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 7, 2009)

+1 I agree,

LOL have they not learnt anything from guys here who take great beam shots,the best shots are done in total darkness with no ambient lighting and please don't use white statues as a back drop


----------



## adnj (Apr 7, 2009)

Apparently, name brand cells are the giveaways from flashlightconnection.com - Sanyo, Streamlight, Surefire... not bad! Looks like a good deal.


----------



## adnj (Apr 7, 2009)

Holster and spare o-rings are good news.
 
Included Accessories:
 
M25 Clicky Tail Switch Kit which includes:
1 x M25 Clicky Tail 
1 x M25 Clicky Module 
1 x Retainer Ring (Pre-installed) 
1 x Silicon Tail-Cap Boot (Pre-installed) 
1 x Custom Fitting oring for water-proof 
Spare Stainless steel mounting screws 
 
Paracord lanyard with position lock
 
*Rigid Nylon holster with adjustable mounting for different belt sizes*

*Spare o-rings*


----------



## BirdofPrey (Apr 7, 2009)

Geez, I'm severely torn here. I have JUST enough cash saved at this point that if I were to pre-order I'd get the P7 (I think), two extra 18650s, the Tiablo tactical switch, and the aspherical head for my A9.

My thinking here is that I could use the aspherical head for my long range spotting and at work for when I'm outside the fence doing perimeter work and then I could use the EagleTac for hiking, and at work for doing stuff inside the fence and counting in the dorms by doing ceiling bounce (this is how I currently do offender counts with my Tiablo).

I just wish there were some better beamshots along with a comparison to a current "known" flashlight's beamshot.

I'm seriously fighting over whether to order from flashlight connection right now.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 7, 2009)

DO IT! :twothumbs


----------



## Doug (Apr 27, 2009)

I do not know if this has been asked yet: What is the difference between "natural" white, and cool what? Is natural, basically yellowish, and cool, tinted towards the blue? Has anyone made good beamshots yet? Also, is it the M2 is the flood, and M2X is the thrower? What tint does the M2 come in? Thanks!


----------



## ImGeo (Apr 27, 2009)

Doug said:


> I do not know if this has been asked yet: What is the difference between "natural" white, and cool what? Is natural, basically yellowish, and cool, tinted towards the blue? Has anyone made good beamshots yet? Also, is it the M2 is the flood, and M2X is the thrower? What tint does the M2 come in? Thanks!



natural is yellower, which some people like for its more natural color rendition when outdoors. makes it easier to distinguish colors like brown, yellow, green, etc. although that is mostly personal preference. you may be able to find pictures to show the difference

beamshots, look somewhere in this multi page thread. or the official pictures (which are pretty good)

m2=flood
m2x=thrower

both are pretty good in throw simplpy due to the brightness

m2 doesn't really come in "tints" that you can choose--rather, it comes in a cool white tint


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 27, 2009)

Do there already exist a review?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 27, 2009)

Not as of yet I believe. They probably won't start showing up until after the lights ship. I am hoping to do one, but I haven't heard for certain from EagleTac yet.


----------



## callmaster (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, just bought me a brighter light. So goodbye Eagletac. 

Are the lights shipping yet? I'll have to go cancel my pre-order.


----------



## applevision (Apr 27, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Well, just bought me a brighter light. So goodbye Eagletac.
> 
> Are the lights shipping yet? I'll have to go cancel my pre-order.



What did you buy?!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 27, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Well, just bought me a brighter light. So goodbye Eagletac.
> 
> Are the lights shipping yet? I'll have to go cancel my pre-order.



How do you know yours is brighter? Has anyone measured the new EagleTac yet? :thinking:


----------



## easilyled (Apr 27, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> How do you know yours is brighter? Has anyone measured the new EagleTac yet? :thinking:



Well his signature says "Waiting for Mac's Quad P7 to arrive"


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Apr 27, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Well his signature says "Waiting for Mac's Quad P7 to arrive"


Ok, now I get it... LOL


----------



## fixitman (Apr 27, 2009)

Do we have any idea what the P7 tint will be? I generally prefer the neutral tints, but am also looking for more flood than throw. Having trouble deciding on what light to get :thinking:


----------



## toasterlocker (Apr 27, 2009)

This is the first time I have pre-ordered a light. I'm going nuts waiting. Anyone have any scoop on if they are shipping soon? It is "the end of April" after all.


----------



## Glock27 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll guess _summer solstice, June 21. The shortest night of the year for me.....wouldn't that be ironic
G27
_​


----------



## FlashCrazy (Apr 27, 2009)

toasterlocker said:


> This is the first time I have pre-ordered a light. I'm going nuts waiting. Anyone have any scoop on if they are shipping soon? It is "the end of April" after all.


 
They're running a little bit behind... dealers should have their stock sometime in the first week of May. :candle:


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 28, 2009)

Urg... Why can't flashlight manufacturers running ahead of schedule for a change.


----------



## callmaster (Apr 28, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> Urg... Why can't flashlight manufacturers running ahead of schedule for a change.



That wouldn't be fun at all!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 28, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> Urg... Why can't flashlight manufacturers running ahead of schedule for a change.



It'll happen when:







_and_...


----------



## crizyal (Apr 28, 2009)

FlashCrazy said:


> They're running a little bit behind... dealers should have their stock sometime in the first week of May. :candle:



NOOOOO!!!!! SAY IT AINT SO.:mecry:


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 29, 2009)

My theory is that the more you post about waiting day by day, the more likely a lengthy delay will occur. "A heavily anticipated flashlight never arrives...." (a watched pot...)


----------



## Doug (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you, that is clear 

Now, what about this new this new 742 lumen beast:
http://neo-fab.com/legionII/legionII.htm
For $175...? Anyone have one of theses?



ImGeo said:


> natural is yellower, which some people like for its more natural color rendition when outdoors. makes it easier to distinguish colors like brown, yellow, green, etc. although that is mostly personal preference. you may be able to find pictures to show the difference
> 
> beamshots, look somewhere in this multi page thread. or the official pictures (which are pretty good)
> 
> ...


----------



## vincebdx (Apr 30, 2009)

News :


[email protected] said:


> *Hello everyone!
> 
> Sorry for being reclusive lately. I was out of town for a few days, played catch-up when I got back, and got wrapped up in some... production-related tasks...
> 
> ...



M2s = M2 and M2X :thumbsup:


----------



## justlux (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been looking at the Eagletac M2X with three R2's but i am waiting for reviews before dipping into my purse. This will be my first Eagletac.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

justlux said:


> I've been looking at the Eagletac M2X with three R2's but i am waiting for reviews before dipping into my purse. This will be my first Eagletac.


Stay tuned there will be lots of that when this baby is born


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Doug said:


> Thank you, that is clear
> 
> Now, what about this new this new 742 lumen beast:
> http://neo-fab.com/legionII/legionII.htm
> For $175...? Anyone have one of theses?


 
I have one on order but who knows how long it will take to work the
bugs out of the first premium batch and start assembly of the production
units.
Folks over on the Legion 2 sales thread are getting upset because of the
lack of communication.
Only a few folks have the first run units, and there are numerous complaints about batteries not fitting and poor anodizing :shakehead

If you want one, I suggest you wait for the dust to settle.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Doug said:


> Thank you, that is clear
> 
> Now, what about this new this new 742 lumen beast:
> http://neo-fab.com/legionII/legionII.htm
> For $175...? Anyone have one of theses?



Yes, and it is my most powerful MC-E/P7 light, closely followed by Fenix TK40, below that I have Epsilon ED-P72 and JetBeam M1X. For throw L2 and M1X are the winners.

I am very curious where the EagleTac will fit in, when I receive it (I have it in preorder).


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 30, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Yes, and it is my most powerful MC-E/P7 light, closely followed by Fenix TK40, below that I have Epsilon ED-P72 and JetBeam M1X. For throw L2 and M1X are the winners.
> 
> I am very curious where the EagleTac will fit in, when I receive it (I have it in preorder).


 
How about a throw winner between the L2 and M1-X???


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> How about a throw winner between the L2 and M1-X???


M1X period


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Yes, and it is my most powerful MC-E/P7 light, closely followed by Fenix TK40, below that I have Epsilon ED-P72 and JetBeam M1X. For throw L2 and M1X are the winners.
> 
> I am very curious where the EagleTac will fit in, when I receive it (I have it in preorder).


I take it we will see pic's 


[edit] Also I know from pic's Ive seen the L2 is not a thrower,it may be bright on the ceiling but! in real life it just doesn't cut it for throw.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> How about a throw winner between the L2 and M1-X???



I have not been outside yet, after I received the L2. But looking at a wall from a few meters, the hot spot on L2 is smaller and brighter than M1X (But not by much), I believe that L2 might win.
Both my M1X and L2 is with OP reflectors.

Here is a beam shoot (Left:L2, Right:M1X):


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I have not been outside yet, after I received the L2. But looking at a wall from a few meters, the hot spot on L2 is smaller and brighter than M1X (But not by much), I believe that L2 might win.
> Both my M1X and L2 is with OP reflectors.
> 
> Here is a beam shoot (Left:L2, Right:M1X):


Well that's convincing hmmmm,I see the door is closer in the L2 shot


----------



## easilyled (Apr 30, 2009)

Just to muddy the waters, so to speak, it seems that the 2nd version of the M1X is quite a lot brighter than the original version.

Maybe they are driving it a bit harder.

Anyway, this again makes it hard to compare against lights like the L2 for throw, because it might depend on which version of the M1X is used.

I have ordered an M1X now, so will presumably be getting the 2nd version with the fluted fins. (and hopefully a high output)

I'll be very interested to compare it to my Solarforce L950M for both overall output and throw.

The Solarforce excels at both, but I've read the M1X throws even more, so we'll see.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

easilyled wise choice you made there,so what was wrong with you getting the sunlite 16WFP


----------



## HKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Well that's convincing hmmmm,I see the door is closer in the L2 shot



The camera was on a tripod and I have never caught the door running around. I believe the distance was exactly the same (within a mm), the two light might have had 10 cm in difference to the door.



easilyled said:


> Just to muddy the waters, so to speak, it seems that the 2nd version of the M1X is quite a lot brighter than the original version.



My M1X is v1 and we do not really know much about the difference in output between v1 and v2. I am not going to buy v2, but if Selfbuild and I get a few more P7/MC-E lights in common, I can probably give a good estimate of the difference between v1 and v2.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 30, 2009)

easilyled said:


> I have ordered an M1X now, so will presumably be getting the 2nd version with the fluted fins. (and hopefully a high output)
> 
> I'll be very interested to compare it to my Solarforce L950M for both overall output and throw.


 

Thank you easilyled. I think I'll also get the 2nd batch M1-X to compare with the 16w for throw...since they both were designed for throw. 

However...I have a gut feeling that the M2X just might best our quad emitters for throw. We'll see. I continue to remain skeptical about the smallish reflectors of the M2X. We'll see......

I wish EagleTac would give us beamshots at 300ft or more.....


----------



## easilyled (Apr 30, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> easilyled wise choice you made there,so what was wrong with you getting the sunlite 16WFP



Nothing TITAN, sounds like a great light too.

Ok, if I'm honest, I'd have to say that purely on a looks basis I prefer the O-light M30 Triton (which I also have on order) and the Jetbeam M1X.

I intend to run both the above lights on 2 18500s so they will be more compact too.

I know that might sound a bit superficial though. Please forgive me. :mecry:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

HKJ said:


> The camera was on a tripod and I have never caught the door running around. I believe the distance was exactly the same (within a mm), the two light might have had 10 cm in difference to the door


Ok just check the tripod is not alive :laughing:



easilyled said:


> Nothing TITAN, sounds like a great light too.
> 
> Ok, if I'm honest, I'd have to say that purely on a looks basis I prefer the O-light M30 Triton (which I also have on order) and the Jetbeam M1X.
> 
> ...


No problem i could however send you mine being you are in the UK hey! that's what's buddies are for,one thing though if you harm it  :drunk:and then more :touche: PM me if you like.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 30, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> No problem i could however send you mine being you are in the UK hey! that's what's buddies are for,one thing though if you harm it  :drunk:and then more :touche: PM me if you like.



I wouldn't dare after that. :sweat: :laughing:

Seriously though, thanks, its very nice of you to offer. :thumbsup:

I'll have a little think about it though, because I wouldn't want to risk a loaned light being mislaid in the post
(however unlikely that might be).


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

easilyled said:


> I wouldn't dare after that. :sweat: :laughing:


That's the nice side of me "really harm it and this" may happen 

J/K 

i just love that icon.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 30, 2009)

Its a great icon 

BTW, have you been tempted by either of the Eagletac lights, TITAN?

I'm tempted by just about every high powered quad-die light that is produced, but I suppose I have to show some restraint
otherwise I'll end up on the streets.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Its a great icon
> 
> BTW, have you been tempted by either of the Eagletac lights, TITAN?
> 
> ...


actually I don't have one on the way but! it would be my choice if! I didn't own a sunlite 16WFP it's awesome and well above the L2/m2/m2x IMO :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled (Apr 30, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Thank you easilyled. I think I'll also get the 2nd batch M1-X to compare with the 16w for throw...since they both were designed for throw.
> 
> However...I have a gut feeling that the M2X just might best our quad emitters for throw. We'll see. I continue to remain skeptical about the smallish reflectors of the M2X. We'll see......
> 
> I wish EagleTac would give us beamshots at 300ft or more.....



I'll be very interested to see your comparison between the 16W and the JB M1X V2. 

The Eagletac M2X will probably throw very well, but for some reason I just prefer the idea of 1 quad-die emitter. Maybe it looks cleaner. :thinking:


----------



## easilyled (Apr 30, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> actually I don't have one on the way but! it would be my choice if! I didn't own a sunlite 16WFP it's awesome and well above the L2/m2/m2x IMO :twothumbs



When you say well above the L2, can you qualify in which respect that applies?

Surely the overall 742 OTF lumens output of the L2 can't be beat by the 16WFP?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

easilyled said:


> When you say well above the L2, can you qualify in which respect that applies?
> 
> Surely the overall 742 OTF lumens output of the L2 can't be beat by the 16WFP?


Well for one the 16WFP is with out a big hole and throws further IMO ,secondly I did not say the lumens is beaten :green:


----------



## easilyled (Apr 30, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Well for one the 16WFP is with out a big hole and throws further IMO ,secondly I did not say the lumens is beaten :green:



No you didn't say it, but you did say the 16WFP was "well above the L2".

So I wondered whether output was one of the factors the 16WFP was well above the L2 in, since I have neither light. Ok? :nana:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 30, 2009)

I might be able to speak to Titans claim a bit........... 

(Begin off topic):tinfoil:

The Sunlite system of heat removal is one of the best, if not THE best in the flashlight world. This is one reason they are able to produce a switch control that will deliver 4a to the quad emitter.(still in production)

If I am not mistaken, 3a was pushing it for the L2 MC-E and even then it was to only be on for short periods lest damage to the emitter occurs. 

The 16wFP also packs its emitters so close together as to have no gap between them. This is why there is no donut hole even with a SMO reflector. 

Another awesome feature is the rechargeable port, located in the side switch unit. No need to take the batteries out to charge them. 


I could go on...but I don't want this to turn into a sales thread!! Suffice it to say, the 16w is a huge competitor with these other well known lights, and many people are missing the boat by not considering them.

(end off topic)


----------



## HKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> I could go on...but I don't want this to turn into a sales thread!! Suffice it to say, the 16w is a huge competitor with these other well known lights, and many people are missing the boat by not considering them.




You have listen all the good things about the 16wFP, but what about regulation? Does it have any regulation or is it direct drive? The L2 and probably most of the other new lights, keep a rather flat output curve.
I am not so happy about the nonstandard battery configuration (2x18650 in parallel, but packed like they where in series), but that is just a minor detail.

I think it is an interesting light and would like to see a review by Selfbuild, with comparison to the other quad die lights.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

HKJ said:


> You have listen all the good things about the 16wFP, but what about regulation? Does it have any regulation or is it direct drive? The L2 and probably most of the other new lights, keep a rather flat output curve.
> I am not so happy about the nonstandard battery configuration (2x18650 in parallel, but packed like they where in series), but that is just a minor detail.
> 
> I think it is an interesting light and would like to see a review by Selfbuild, with comparison to the other quad die lights.


So much to learn,BTW do you only buy lights that seflfbuilt reviewed :thinking:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 30, 2009)

HKJ said:


> You have listen all the good things about the 16wFP, but what about regulation? Does it have any regulation or is it direct drive? The L2 and probably most of the other new lights, keep a rather flat output curve.
> I am not so happy about the nonstandard battery configuration (2x18650 in parallel, but packed like they where in series), but that is just a minor detail.
> 
> I think it is an interesting light and would like to see a review by Selfbuild, with comparison to the other quad die lights.



I hear you loud and clear! I would actually prefer someone like selfbuilt or ernsanada do a nice review of it, because they have other lights that are similar to do good comparisons.

Ok, quick answers to above: regulation is not present. When we asked Sunlite why, they said because without it, their driver is most efficient without it. Battery config? Who cares if it is parrallel/series...whatever. When you buy the light, it comes with the battery, and a charger, so you're all set. I for one appreciate the way they configure things like that all the while using the best parts for their lights.

Points well taken HKJ! I really don't think this is the thread for this, and I don't care to get warned by a mod.....

Let's focus our conversation on the M2's.


----------



## qip (Apr 30, 2009)

i have seen some people here spend $500+ on a single light....surely 1 can buy all these small palm quad bombers and compare them all :devil:


----------



## Raymond3 (May 9, 2009)

brightnorm said:


> Looking forward to your "after dark" report. Is the dial easily turned by the hand holding the light?
> 
> Brightnorm


 

This is my third entry on the new M2C4.  After charging up some 3000 mHa 18650s, i took it outside on our suburban street. The low setting seened to indeed be around 50 lumens, very nice soft center fading into the spill just right. The second setting is a little brighter than a LD10 , but not quite the level of the PD30 on Turbo. so maybe around 140 lumens, again very nice usable light for everything normal around the house, or on a walk with very usable spill. The third setting, I think, is brighter overall then my Malkoff MCE direct drive on a single 18650, so approximately around 450 or a little more lumens. Again, the center is a very useful medium shape with faded edges. On high mode, the light does give what appears to be almost double the third level. I was only able to focus on objects up to about 150 to 200 yards away, but the beam was just right for that distance. I can't imagine anyone needing any more of a narrow beam for anything less distant than say 100 yards or more. For me, Up to the 200 feet that I could test, everything was very bright and distinct. 

One other note, the color rendition seemed more true with this light than others that I am used to trying. Everything in total, I am really happy for my purpose that I ordered the P7 version. 

And, in answer to your question, Yes, the levels are very easily adjustable by the holding hand.

In total, this seems to be one very solid useful light. I am very glad that I got it.


----------



## 276 (May 10, 2009)

Raymond how is the beam is it floody or is it like the photo eagetac showed?


----------



## BirdofPrey (May 10, 2009)

Odd, made a couple of posts in regards to the light and now they are gone.


----------



## Raymond3 (May 10, 2009)

276 said:


> Raymond how is the beam is it floody or is it like the photo eagetac showed?


 
The center beam is quite distinct like the pictures show. But the edges are soft and the spill quite good. It is not at all like one of the flood lights or room sweepers that you see with mostly flood and very little distinct hot spot. Quite useful in my opinion for both flood and throw.


----------



## silentlight (May 14, 2009)

M2XC4 is a complete dissapointment.

First of all it is not "small," especially compared to something like the M30 Triton, in which case the M2X is slightly shorter when standing, but is thicker, bulkier, and heavier overall. It's only "small" when you compare it to something like Surefire's M6 Guardian, which it is smaller and brighter than, and also at least 10 years younger than. And all of the weight is in the head, which makes the stabbing motion (as if to nail an aggressor with the striking bezel) feel awkward and unpowerful, unless you're actually holding the light by the head and not by the hilt.
The 5-mode selector ring has no selector tags painted or engraved into it so you basically just have to guess until you can get the feel of it.
Oh, but it is very sturdy, I'll give it that. So sturdy, that I can't even get the last two screws out of the back of the tailcap to install the optional M25 clicky switch. In fact, they're in there so tight that all my screwdriver can do is grind metal off of the heads of the screws. They're not coming out, ever, period. Why it doesn't come factory pre-installed, I have no idea. The "optionability" of it makes absolutely no sense, because the light is tactically useless without it. As the resident of a large city with a notoriously high crime-rate, I would much rather have a flashlight that I can grab from my pocket or holster, click on, and maybe strike with, at a moments notice - as opposed to a light that I can grab and aim, and have to divide my attention between a hostile target and the selector ring on my flashlight, even if it is only for 1 second. Tail standing is not important to me - that's why I have reliable electricity.

In short I would think about sending it back but the damage I did to the unscrewable screws probably voided my warrenty.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 14, 2009)

silentlight said:


> M2XC4 is a complete dissapointment.
> 
> First of all it is not "small," especially compared to something like the M30 Triton, in which case the M2X is slightly shorter when standing, but is thicker, bulkier, and heavier overall. It's only "small" when you compare it to something like Surefire's M6 Guardian, which it is smaller and brighter than, and also at least 10 years younger than. And all of the weight is in the head, which makes the stabbing motion (as if to nail an aggressor with the striking bezel) feel awkward and unpowerful, unless you're actually holding the light by the head and not by the hilt.
> The 5-mode selector ring has no selector tags painted or engraved into it so you basically just have to guess until you can get the feel of it.
> ...


If you live in a violent crime-ridden area and all you have for self-defense is a flashlight, having a clicky installed won't really make a difference... That's some Darwin Award material right there!


----------



## Mjolnir (May 14, 2009)

Silentlight, you shouldn't buy a light as a weapon, since it is not designed as one. Eagletac designed the M2 to illuminate objects, not to hit people with. 

That said, you should really send Eagletac an Email. I am sure they will help you with your "screw" problem if you simply let them know what happened. All of my experiences with their customer service have went very well.

I also see that the lack of any notches, grooves, or indicators with the ring could be annoying. Hopefully Eagletac will address/fix this somehow, as many people seem to be somewhat annoyed by it.


----------



## MrGman (May 14, 2009)

You don't understand. they made the ring "tactically silent" they don't want you to be heard and give away your position, that would be untactical, while your stobing the heck out of someone with 700 lumens, since turning the ring to set it and not knowing what the change will be before you turn it on would be almost next to useless. SHHHH, don't tell any one. Its a classified tacticool secret. 



Other than that, +1


----------



## BirdofPrey (May 14, 2009)

silentlight said:


> M2XC4 is a complete dissapointment.
> 
> First of all it is not "small," especially compared to something like the M30 Triton, in which case the M2X is slightly shorter when standing, but is thicker, bulkier, and heavier overall. It's only "small" when you compare it to something like Surefire's M6 Guardian, which it is smaller and brighter than, and also at least 10 years younger than. And all of the weight is in the head, which makes the stabbing motion (as if to nail an aggressor with the striking bezel) feel awkward and unpowerful, unless you're actually holding the light by the head and not by the hilt.
> The 5-mode selector ring has no selector tags painted or engraved into it so you basically just have to guess until you can get the feel of it.
> ...



Being a "tactically sound" person, ex-LEO, and current C.O. I have to say if you bought this light with the intention of using it as a defense weapon (via clicky switch) or plan to actually use it as a striking tool then yes, you will be disappointed. That being said, there are far better lights to use for this use. 

Furthermore, if you live somewhere as you describe and intend to defend yourself with your light only, you have watched too many TV shows and/or movies. If you can't arm yourself with a firearm (doesn't sound like you should at this point without some serious defensive education) then at least go buy some pepper spray. I recommend (and carry) Freeze +P. If that fails, I'll fall back to my .45. The only thing my light is going to be used for (ANY of my lights) is target identification and nothing more.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 15, 2009)

silentlight said:


> M2XC4 is a complete dissapointment.
> 
> First of all it is not "small," especially compared to something like the M30 Triton, in which case the M2X is slightly shorter when standing, but is thicker, bulkier, and heavier overall. It's only "small" when you compare it to something like Surefire's M6 Guardian, which it is smaller and brighter than, and also at least 10 years younger than. And all of the weight is in the head, which makes the stabbing motion (as if to nail an aggressor with the striking bezel) feel awkward and unpowerful, unless you're actually holding the light by the head and not by the hilt.
> The 5-mode selector ring has no selector tags painted or engraved into it so you basically just have to guess until you can get the feel of it.
> ...



Talk to your dealer, it's highly likely they'll take it back and replace it with one that doesn't have stuck screws. CPF dealers are really good with their customer service.

The option to have a clickie or no clickie is really nice. No clickie means it is way more difficult to activate the light accidentally when it's in my bag. As for knowing what light setting you're on , well I'm sure many people will agree with you there. Myself, I don't mind it too much. I'm going to put my own visual references on one so I know what level I'll be in before turning on..


----------



## silentlight (May 15, 2009)

I already see where this could be going, so allow me to clarify my stance on violence, before assumptions get carried away. I do not like violence. I do not glorify cop shows or the military channel. However, I am not a pacifist, and I realize that I am not above violence because violence is not above happening to me. A flashlight is not the only thing in at disposal. I have survived one violent close-encounter within the last few years, and I would not care to repeat the incident. About that incident, I will only say that it was very sudden, and that my then EDC light, a Surefire 6P-D, was quite the scale tipper. I do not buy flashlights as weapons, I buy flashlights as flashlights that can also be weapons in the most unfortunate of situations.
Why? Because I live in a pretty liberal section of the United States, and thusly weaponry for home & personal defense is a bit of a pain in the *** to get your hands on if you're a law-abiding citizen. If you're a criminal with no respect for such rules and laws, it's much easier because you don't care about the law that says you can't have that - whereas the rest of us *do*, so we're basically screwed. Unless that gets overhauled (not any time soon), the tactical-type flashlight is my best solution. So try to reserve your nominations for the Darwin Award, because I'm sure just about all of you are on the same page of the law as I am, and I'm also sure a fair number of you aren't as screwed by it as I am. I'm not going to bother getting into my opinions on Pepper Spray because this isn't scovilleunitforums.com.

Returning to the subject:
Forgive me - yes, when I'm looking at a flashlight, I'm not just looking for a flashlight, I'm also looking for an emergency wacking device that's not a massive Six D-Cell Mag (which is by the way, near outlawed as a weapon here. I think it's legal to buy, but I know for certain that if someone attacks you, and you _respond_ with a 5 or 6 D-Cell Mag, you go to jail. 4 D-Cell and down is just not bright enough for me.). So, when I see a light with a striking end, and named "military model," I assume that it's meant to be sold for some sort of wacking purposes. Maybe it's the "military" emphasis that threw me off. Did I miss something here? Am I just too new, and too ignorant?


----------



## swiftwing (May 15, 2009)

silentlight said:


> I already see where this could be going, so allow me to clarify my stance on violence, before assumptions get carried away. I do not like violence. I do not glorify cop shows or the military channel. However, I am not a pacifist, and I realize that I am not above violence because violence is not above happening to me. A flashlight is not the only thing in at disposal. I have survived one violent close-encounter within the last few years, and I would not care to repeat the incident. About that incident, I will only say that it was very sudden, and that my then EDC light, a Surefire 6P-D, was quite the scale tipper. I do not buy flashlights as weapons, I buy flashlights as flashlights that can also be weapons in the most unfortunate of situations.
> Why? Because I live in a pretty liberal section of the United States, and thusly weaponry for home & personal defense is a bit of a pain in the *** to get your hands on if you're a law-abiding citizen. If you're a criminal with no respect for such rules and laws, it's much easier because you don't care about the law that says you can't have that - whereas the rest of us *do*, so we're basically screwed. Unless that gets overhauled (not any time soon), the tactical-type flashlight is my best solution. So try to reserve your nominations for the Darwin Award, because I'm sure just about all of you are on the same page of the law as I am, and I'm also sure a fair number of you aren't as screwed by it as I am. I'm not going to bother getting into my opinions on Pepper Spray because this isn't scovilleunitforums.com.
> 
> Returning to the subject:
> Forgive me - yes, when I'm looking at a flashlight, I'm not just looking for a flashlight, I'm also looking for an emergency wacking device that's not a massive Six D-Cell Mag (which is by the way, near outlawed as a weapon here. I think it's legal to buy, but I know for certain that if someone attacks you, and you _respond_ with a 5 or 6 D-Cell Mag, you go to jail. 4 D-Cell and down is just not bright enough for me.). So, when I see a light with a striking end, and named "military model," I assume that it's meant to be sold for some sort of wacking purposes. Maybe it's the "military" emphasis that threw me off. Did I miss something here? Am I just too new, and too ignorant?



I think you just bought the wrong light honestly. The switching ring was what drew a good number of us initially, and is the main thing that differentiates this light from the whole host of other P7 / MC-E lights out there. So, if yuo didn't like the selector ring idea, i'm not sure why you got this.

And to be fair to Eagletac, i don't think they have ever advertised the crenelated bezel as a strike bezel, its more for knowing whether or not the light is on when placed face down. In fact, i think Peter of 4sevens specifically mentioned that the bezel was flat and non aggressive in the marketplace thread to assure us that it wouldn't be a pocket/bag/holster killer. Perhaps the Triton M30 would have been more your kind of light?

edit: as for using the M2XC4 as an emergency whacking device, wouldn't the heavily weighted head be a good club?


----------



## silentlight (May 15, 2009)

I actually liked the idea of a selector ring too, until it actually got here and I realized there were no selections on it. It's also pretty narrow, and easy to skip the selection you actually want and go to another one.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 15, 2009)

Out of curiosity silentlight, would you want it to have a visual selector aid or tactile feedback (i.e. clicks)? I like the smooth, silent ring however I did switch too far and skip over high the first time I picked one up. So I'd just like a bit more of a visual cue. The Fenix TK30 has a stiffer click selector ring that you might want to look into.
Have you contacted your dealer about the stuck screws yet? There are a couple possibilities for what you could do.


----------



## silentlight (May 15, 2009)

I don't see why the light couldn't have both. If clicks are possible to throw in without leaving room for accidentally jamming the ring in the future, that would help keep users from overshooting their desired setting, and also help find that setting in the dark (which is presumably where you would want to have a flashlight). Adding a set of visual aids has nothing to do with mechanical or electrical details, it's more a matter of punching or painting symbols into the outter shell on the selector ring. If I really had to choose? Clicks.

Also, no I haven't contacted my dealer yet. My dealer is both pleasant and professional and I would rather not waste his time over a pair of jammed screws. Retail is retail, and I'm sure he has enough crap to deal with.


----------



## applevision (May 16, 2009)

*M2 vs M2X!*

Hey guys,

I received both the M2C4 and the M2XC4 (cool) today from 4sevens. In a word, I am DELIGHTED! :thumbsup:

I popped in 2 AW 18650s in each and played with them tonight. Some overall impressions:

Fit & Finish is top-notch! Just gorgeous lights!
They are hefty but not crazy big, I feel like a non-flashaholic would think they are a little thick but actually, compared to an olde school flashlight like this:





they are downright compact!

Now, once you pick them up, different story... they are HEAVY! Not in a bad way, but wow, these lights have some mass. The one thing I don't like is that they are fairly top heavy (especially the multi-cree M2XC4--more on the differences in a moment!), and I find less comfortable to carry in the overhand 'tactical' mode (like this:



). 

That said, without the clicky and carried "underhand" it feels great and the selector ring works beautifully!

As for the UI, I'm going to have to +1 to the others: silky smooth and brilliant, BUT needs detents or clicks and, really, ought to have strobe to the Left or removed. I keep hitting strobe which gives me a bit of a headache... If I could just get rid of strobe that would be enough for me since the ring is so smooth and allows you to set your brightness so easily.

Comparison between the two:
1. I actually prefer to carry and hold the M2C4 P7 model vs. the multi-cree M2X as the head on the M2X is a bit heavier making it seem even more top heavy! 

2. The color of light is fantastic. I have to say that the P7 is a bit warmer than the multi-cree but not by much. In fact, the cool M2X is amazing and not that "cool" at all--I'd put it right with (or perhaps better than?!) my Fenix TK11 which has my favorite tint of all my lights! So overall, A+ here and for the cool M2X: A++!

3. Brightness is amazing, especially when you compare it to your old cannons--Fenix TK11, Pelican 7060, etc. It's devastatingly bright! Now, I know that the P7 model is "rated" at 900 lumens (best case from the emitter, of course) and the M2X is "rated" at 800 lumens (same caveat), but I really feel that the M2X is brighter in every regard, including ceiling test. Of course it's hard to tell and there is emitter variability, so YMMV, but wow--if I had to impress someone, the multi-cree is the next level up. So I think that the initial instinct of the flashaholics here to go for the multi-cree (see, for example, that thread with the poll on which one folks were going to get) was spot-on. 

I still love the P7 and am excited to play with it, but the M2X is superior both in throw (clearly) and in my samples even in spill/flood characteristics. In looking around dark rooms in my home, they both did an insane job, but the M2X just seemed to have more punch!

In looking closely, I guess I can still imagine how the P7 could output more light: the overall spot size (hotspot + spill) is bigger. So even though the spill vs. spill seems similar (or even favoring the M2X), because the overall spill is larger in the P7 that could well explain where the lumens went. 

4. Beam characteristics: building on the last point, the multi does have a complex pattern that is "floral" while the P7's is very smooth and devoid of all rings! The multi has a much more intense hotspot while the P7 does have this silky smooth transition from hotspot to spill. In function, perhaps not so important, but very beautiful to look at.

Conclusions:
This is a contender for light of the year!
If I had to pick one, I would go M2X, though, ridiculously, something about the P7 keeps drawing me towards it. It's the one I keep reaching for to play with. The weight/balance is just a touch better which seems to make all the difference in my hand. The quality of the light is also so nice and smooth and is so fundamentally different from the ringy Cree beams we are used to. Both kick a lot of butt and would be amazing Hand Cannon Duty lights, likely blowing away your regular light. 

Whoo hooo!


----------



## Andrey (May 17, 2009)

Does anybody have real life pictures of M2/M2X?
All I could find are advertising ones and of prototypes.

Thanks,
Andrey


----------



## neo_xeno (May 17, 2009)

here u go andrey

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231133


----------



## chrisWELD (May 18, 2009)

*Re: M2 vs M2X!*



applevision said:


> As for the UI, I'm going to have to +1 to the others: silky smooth and brilliant, BUT needs detents or clicks and, really, ought to have strobe to the Left or removed. I keep hitting strobe which gives me a bit of a headache... If I could just get rid of strobe that would be enough for me since the ring is so smooth and allows you to set your brightness so easily.



On this note, I thought you all might be interested in adsl_keeki's fix for the strobe being so close to turbo:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231907

Edit: Swift and great response from Eagletac, including soldering tips - see post #4


----------



## 1dash1 (May 18, 2009)

That's a good fix. 

I don't know why Eagletac spaced the levels so that it's so easy to skip past the Turbo mode into the Strobe.



 

EDIT: CORRECTED ERROR IN DEGREE SPREAD CALCULATIONS.​


----------



## Kato (May 20, 2009)

I use the clicky on my M2XC4 and I was able to remove the strobe and the off positions using a simple, low tech fix.

If you unscrew the head and pull off the selector ring, you will see a protruding tab adjacent to the magnet in the ring. That tab runs along a slot in the head. That slot determines how far the ring can be rotated. If you glue a 1 cm shim to each end of the slot (I used a piece clipped from a paperclip), it will prevent the ring from turning all the way. With a shim on each end of the slot, I eliminated the strobe and the off positions. 

After making this modification, it doesn't matter how slim the turbo mode is. I get turbo at the full stop on one end, and low at the full stop at the other end. If you don't use the clicky but still want to eliminate the strobe, a single shim at the correct end of the slot will do the trick.

I'm at work right now, so sorry, no pics. Hopefully, my description was clear.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Helmut.G (May 20, 2009)

my light sits at the post office right now because noone was home when the delivery guy came, I'm going to pick it up later


----------



## Helmut.G (May 20, 2009)

Helmut.G said:


> my light sits at the post office right now because noone was home when the delivery guy came, I'm going to pick it up later


GOT IT NOW 

I love the 'neutral' light color, looks great!

turbo is way too short. I end up in high or strobe all the time. I guess I will get used to handling it. If not I'll use that fix someone here found, shouldn't be a big issue.

it came with two battery carriers, guess I'm lucky. the crews were very easily removed and in less than five minutes the clicky was installed.
so I clicked the clicky and was disappointed: no light  I forgot to turn the selector ring into a position that actually emits light 

It makes my Fenix T1 look soo weak! It is focused much more and brighter too. I love it.

It's big, but fits in my hand very comfortably.

 :thumbsup:


Edit: only one hour to sunset! http://www70.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sun+set+achern


Edit 2: When I turn the selector ring from off to low the light flashes very brightly but only for a very short time. I don't observe anything like that between other modes. If I turn off the light with the clicky in low mode it also flashes when I turn it on again. Again only in low.
The flash is very comparable to what my older Fenix L2D does, but it's much shorter and I don't think it's an issue.
54 minutes to sunset!


----------



## Kiessling (May 20, 2009)

Kato said:


> I use the clicky on my M2XC4 and I was able to remove the strobe and the off positions using a simple, low tech fix.
> 
> If you unscrew the head and pull off the selector ring, you will see a protruding tab adjacent to the magnet in the ring. That tab runs along a slot in the head. That slot determines how far the ring can be rotated. If you glue a 1 cm shim to each end of the slot (I used a piece clipped from a paperclip), it will prevent the ring from turning all the way. With a shim on each end of the slot, I eliminated the strobe and the off positions.
> 
> ...




That is very cool. I think I'll opt to eliminate strobe then. Thanx !!! 
bernie


----------



## Kremer (May 20, 2009)

Helmut.G said:


> Edit 2: When I turn the selector ring from off to low the light flashes very brightly but only for a very short time. I don't observe anything like that between other modes. If I turn off the light with the clicky in low mode it also flashes when I turn it on again. Again only in low.
> The flash is very comparable to what my older Fenix L2D does, but it's much shorter and I don't think it's an issue.



Same here, it flashes briefly to maybe medium, then instantly settles to low, barely noticeable. good thing it's not a full turbo flash like the L2D does 

For best effect when it gets dark let your eyes get adapted a little to the low ambient light before you play with the M2


----------



## Helmut.G (May 20, 2009)

Kremer said:


> Same here, it flashes briefly to maybe medium, then instantly settles to low, barely noticeable. good thing it's not a full turbo flash like the L2D does
> 
> For best effect when it gets dark let your eyes get adapted a little to the low ambient light before you play with the M2


Got a 2xAAA minimag borrowed from a friend for testing clipped to my pocket right now:thumbsup:
I think the difference might be noticeable:shrug:


----------



## Kremer (May 20, 2009)

Helmut.G said:


> Got a 2xAAA minimag borrowed from a friend for testing clipped to my pocket right now:thumbsup:
> I think the difference might be noticeable:shrug:



You _might _have to look closely for the difference.


----------



## Helmut.G (May 20, 2009)

Kremer said:


> You _might _have to look closely for the difference.


Might be true. The AAA alkaline batteries read "best before 2007". That's as good as new, I think it should be really bright


----------



## HKJ (May 20, 2009)

I got the light today (In the P7 version) and have to agree that the spacing on the ring is not the best, the Turbo mode is a bit hard to hit.

I also did a ceiling bounce and compared it to some of the other P7/MC-E light, it was in the low end.


----------



## brightnorm (May 20, 2009)

BirdofPrey said:


> ...at least go buy some pepper spray. I recommend (and carry) Freeze +P..


 
Have you had a chance to compare Freeze with FOX 3.2? Or have your colleagues ever used the FOX; how effective has it proven to be? I live in a gun-hating city so the effectivenes of pepper spray is important. 

I realize that pepper spray isn't nearly as effective as a taser, especially on drugged or enraged individuals, but I hope it will disorient or stun an attacker long enough to permit me to escape. Is this realistic?

Brightnorm


----------



## BirdofPrey (May 21, 2009)

brightnorm said:


> Have you had a chance to compare Freeze with FOX 3.2? Or have your colleagues ever used the FOX; how effective has it proven to be? I live in a gun-hating city so the effectivenes of pepper spray is important.
> 
> I realize that pepper spray isn't nearly as effective as a taser, especially on drugged or enraged individuals, but I hope it will disorient or stun an attacker long enough to permit me to escape. Is this realistic?
> 
> Brightnorm



I've not directly compared the two but I have taken a hit from FOX brand pepper spray. It wasn't cool whatsoever and I was in pain for some time. The reason I use Freeze+P is that some people are able to deal with OC and some people are able to deal with CS. However, few can deal with both.

You best hope for spray is to disorient and take the attention off of you and onto the pain of the spray.

Just remember that if you use the spray, contact your local PD ASAP and report an attempted assault and that you used spray on them. If THEY contact the PD first then they are the complainant and you are the assaulter.


----------



## brightnorm (May 21, 2009)

BirdofPrey said:


> I've not directly compared the two but I have taken a hit from FOX brand pepper spray. It wasn't cool whatsoever and I was in pain for some time. The reason I use Freeze+P is that some people are able to deal with OC and some people are able to deal with CS. However, few can deal with both.
> 
> You best hope for spray is to disorient and take the attention off of you and onto the pain of the spray.
> 
> Just remember that if you use the spray, contact your local PD ASAP and report an attempted assault and that you used spray on them. If THEY contact the PD first then they are the complainant and you are the assaulter.


 
Thanks for the advice. I never even thought about the legal aspect. So ironic, you defend yourself against an attacker and then you have to worry about HIS complaint. I'm sure that as a former LEO you must have had to deal with some extremely frustrating circumstances, in addition to the dangers of the job.

Brightnorm


----------



## Mike Painter (May 21, 2009)

brightnorm said:


> Thanks for the advice. I never even thought about the legal aspect. So ironic, you defend yourself against an attacker and then you have to worry about HIS complaint. I'm sure that as a former LEO you must have had to deal with some extremely frustrating circumstances, in addition to the dangers of the job.
> 
> Brightnorm



In California your action would be a battery and theirs *might* be an assault.

PC 12403.7 (e) (1) No person shall purchase, possess, or use any tear gas
weapon that expels a projectile, or that expels the tear gas by any
method other than an aerosol spray, or * that contains more than 2.5
ounces net weight of aerosol spray.*


----------



## brightnorm (May 21, 2009)

Mike Painter said:


> In California your action would be a battery and theirs *might* be an assault.
> 
> PC 12403.7 (e) (1) No person shall purchase, possess, or use any tear gas
> weapon that expels a projectile, or that expels the tear gas by any
> ...


 
There's no mention of pepper spray so it is probably legal. The "more than 2.5oz" appears to refer to tear gas.

BN


----------



## bkumanski (May 21, 2009)

Yes, case law counts pepper spray as "tear gas" now in CA. However, in CA, you can't even buy one that has more than that anyway unless you are LE, so you don't have to worry. This limit is for the active chemicals, however many brands have liquifies propellants or inert ingredients which make the volume higher, but still fall within the limit of active ingredient. I also recommend a combo OC CN/CS spray. Pepper doesn't bother me much, but gas suks.

BTW, 2.5 OZ is more than enough. That's about 5-10 sprays. Usually 1 or 2 is all it takes...


----------



## Mike Painter (May 21, 2009)

brightnorm said:


> There's no mention of pepper spray so I hope that means it is legal. The "more than 2.5oz" appears to refer to tear gas.
> 
> BN


The beginning of the code section explains that any reference to tear gas means pepper spray, mace, etc., etc.

In fact the section came up on a search for pepper spray.


----------



## brightnorm (May 21, 2009)

Kato said:


> ...If you glue a 1 cm shim to each end of the slot...


Great idea. What kind of glue did you use?

Brightnorm


----------



## Kato (May 22, 2009)

brightnorm said:


> Great idea. What kind of glue did you use?
> 
> Brightnorm


 
I used LocTite Super Glue. A plastic shim probably would have worked better than the slivers from the paperclip, but I just used what was at hand.


----------



## brightnorm (May 22, 2009)

Deleted

BN


----------



## swiftwing (May 22, 2009)

Kato said:


> I used LocTite Super Glue. A plastic shim probably would have worked better than the slivers from the paperclip, but I just used what was at hand.



I've done the mod too. Cut the clip off a Stabilo pen cap and Loctited it to the head. The ring turns less smoothly now though, i think the plastic piece is a little too thick, but it works perfectly. No more strobing myself while playing with my M2C4.


----------



## jzmtl (May 22, 2009)

Finally got mine today. 

The top of body tube does leak from the 4 little screws, will email eagletac for fix o rings. 

Did the solder fix, now strobe is not as easily activated, but I think I'll lock out the strobe and off since I installed clickie.

There is something weird with clickie kit, the light doesn't come on as soon as the switch is pressed, but take a fraction of seconds to do, I suppose it's becasue the chip needs some time to react?


----------



## Kato (May 22, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> There is something weird with clickie kit, the light doesn't come on as soon as the switch is pressed, but take a fraction of seconds to do, I suppose it's becasue the chip needs some time to react?


 
Mine's like that too. Not a deal breaker, but I'd prefer a more responsive switch.


----------



## houtex (May 22, 2009)

could one of you guys post pics of the strobe fix please?


----------



## jzmtl (May 22, 2009)

Kato said:


> Mine's like that too. Not a deal breaker, but I'd prefer a more responsive switch.



Yeah the switch on T10C2 was pretty good, this one not so much.



houtex said:


> could one of you guys post pics of the strobe fix please?



Nothing fancy, just two 6.5mm long pieces of paper clip superglued to the end of track.







Urg, more bugs.

Pre-flash is back.  Any mode other than turbo will flash a much brighter level for fraction of second before settle down.

And try this, turn selector ring to off, turn clickie on for a second and then off. Now turn selector ring on, the light will briefly flash even thou clickie is OFF.

Not happy about the light right now.


----------



## Lite_me (May 23, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> And try this, turn selector ring to off, turn clickie on for a second and then off. Now turn selector ring on, the light will briefly flash even thou clickie is OFF.


Not if you wait a few seconds in between. So setting the light down, even briefly, will eliminate this. So I see this one as a non-issue.


----------



## Kiessling (May 23, 2009)

Little signs that more thought and design work should have been put into the light. A great concept, but the product itself has unnecessary weaknesses.


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 23, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Little signs that more thought and design work should have been put into the light. A great concept, but the product itself has unnecessary weaknesses.


+1 and also a sign that some manufacturers are often blinkered by $$$$ signs and miss the little "and sometimes big" bugs :shakehead


----------



## HKJ (May 23, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> And try this, turn selector ring to off, turn clickie on for a second and then off. Now turn selector ring on, the light will briefly flash even thou clickie is OFF.





Lite_me said:


> Not if you wait a few seconds in between. So setting the light down, even briefly, will eliminate this. So I see this one as a non-issue.



These two statements made my suspect that the light had some standby current drain, and it has. Enough to drain my AW batteries in about 4 months.


----------



## neoseikan (May 23, 2009)

HKJ said:


> These two statements made my suspect that the light had some standby current drain, and it has. Enough to drain my AW batteries in about 4 months.



You mean, it is higher than 2mA?


----------



## HKJ (May 23, 2009)

neoseikan said:


> You mean, it is higher than 2mA?



No, my batteries are AW 18650 with 2200mAh and the drain is just a bit over 0.7 mA (Remember that the batteries are in series, the voltage get added, not the mAh).


----------



## jzmtl (May 23, 2009)

Lite_me said:


> Not if you wait a few seconds in between. So setting the light down, even briefly, will eliminate this. So I see this one as a non-issue.


Issue or not it's problem that should not be there. If I can find it within hours of receiving the light they should have found and addressed it in testing.



HKJ said:


> These two statements made my suspect that the light had some standby current drain, and it has. Enough to drain my AW batteries in about 4 months.



Makes sense, could also be why the light take half a second to respond when used with clicky. I've since removed the clicky because of the aforementioned problems.

I've found more problem since. The top of body tube where the 4 little screws are leaks due to no o ring, eagletac seems to have addressed it with fix kit containing additional o rings. However the OEM tail cap has bigger issues. The two slots intended to fit the screws on the battery carrier would cause the o ring to bow in and leave a big gap when screws are tightened. Clicky tail cap has no problem since it has moulded little tabs to prevent this. I don't know why eagletac foresee this problem on the clicky cap but ignored it on flat cap.


----------



## HKJ (May 23, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> Issue or not it's problem that should not be there. If I can find it within hours of receiving the light they should have found and addressed it in testing.



This is not really a problem, just a capacitor that is used to stabilize the input voltage.



jzmtl said:


> Makes sense, could also be why the light take half a second to respond when used with clicky. I've since removed the clicky because of the aforementioned problems.



It might be a microprocessor that is a bit slow to initialize (I assume that the light uses a microprocessor, but it could also be made without one).

Both "problems" are probably because the switch was not planned from the start, but added at a later stage.

But the standby current drain is another more serious issue, and they forgot to mention it in the manual.:scowl:


----------



## Kiessling (May 23, 2009)

Keeps getting better :green: ... so that it's almost funny now.
Failures like this light make me realize why I usually pay so much for my other lights.


----------



## jzmtl (May 23, 2009)

After some application of RTV silicone my eagletac is now watertight. I have to say this light isn't really designed to work with clicky, even thou the first prototype pics we saw are. Without it a lot of the problems are minimized, and that's the way I'll be using it for now.


----------



## mikekoz (May 23, 2009)

I did not even bother to put the clicky on mine. I want to use the lanyard, and the switch looks cheap and seems like it would break easily. Mine has "O" rings on both side of the battery tube, so maybe the other person who mentioned this got one where the factory just missed it.


----------



## Lite_me (May 23, 2009)

HKJ said:


> These two statements made my suspect that the light had some standby current drain, and it has. Enough to drain my AW batteries in about 4 months.





HKJ said:


> This is not really a problem, just a capacitor that is used to stabilize the input voltage.
> 
> Both "problems" are probably because the switch was not planned from the start, but added at a later stage.
> 
> But the standby current drain is another more serious issue, and they forgot to mention it in the manual.:scowl:


So, if one were to use the clicky switch, and switched it Off when not using the light, wouldn't this stop the current drain? It breaks battery connection.

And isn't that maybe the reason for the delay when using the switch, it has to re-charge the capacitor that you speak of before initializing output?

The slight delay when using the switch doesn't bother me. And if I can easily stop the drain when storing the light with just a click, I won't be so disappointed.


----------



## HKJ (May 23, 2009)

Lite_me said:


> So, if one were to use the clicky switch, and switched it Off when not using the light, wouldn't this stop the current drain? It breaks battery connection.
> 
> And isn't that maybe the reason for the delay when using the switch, it has to re-charge the capacitor that you speak of before initializing output?
> 
> The slight delay when using the switch doesn't bother me. And if I can easily stop the drain when storing the light with just a click, I won't be so disappointed.



Using the switch will stop the drain, that is also the reason I am going to install the switch on my light.

But recharging the capacitor is probably not what is causing the delay, I guess that it takes less than 0.001 second to recharge it.


----------



## ResQTech (May 23, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> Nothing fancy, just two 6.5mm long pieces of paper clip superglued to the end of track.



See this post: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232330 on using shims made of plastic. Maybe your metal shims are somehow interfering with the magnetic switching device? I did the plastic mod on my M2 and it switches flawlessly.


----------



## Mike Painter (May 23, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Little signs that more thought and design work should have been put into the light. A great concept, but the product itself has unnecessary weaknesses.


I'm thinking maybe less should have been put in. 
A key issue in managing an engineering or programming project is knowing when to stop adding things.
The single advantage the ring has over my mag light with a pot immediately in front of the switch is that it is reachable any way you grab the light. The shape, which I love, minimizes this advantage.
Flat regulation to the last second is nice on paper but today's battery does pretty well on it's own and gives some warning. In a working situation I don't want to go from really bright to really black (especially if I've just spotted the treasure)
(Almost) direct drive and resistors or a pot to select levels would give a light that is about the same and probably come in under $100.00.


----------



## jzmtl (May 23, 2009)

ResQTech said:


> See this post: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232330 on using shims made of plastic. Maybe your metal shims are somehow interfering with the magnetic switching device? I did the plastic mod on my M2 and it switches flawlessly.



Doubt it, the magnet on the ring is pretty strong so even the paper clip is magnetized it's nowhere nearly as strong.

I'm thinking about replace it with something soft like foam, so the ring is only stopped initially but a firm push can still activate strobe when needed.


----------



## Kiessling (May 23, 2009)

I added a plastic thingie to end the strob madness, but my wife just destroyed the plastic thingie upon inspecting the light. My modification didn't pass the test of torture 

Also tried to install the clickie ... but the "o-ring" was a better fighter at staying out of the groove than I was at putting it in. So another no-go. And besides, the tailcap and the clicky look flimsy.

So the light will stay as is ... strobing and sucking away. 

bernie


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (May 23, 2009)

I really want one of these, but some of the feedback here isnt looking very good. I believe Eagletac has another batch of these lights coming and hopefully all of these issues will be fixed. Has anyone contacted them about these problems? Seems the o-rings on the screws is being addressed since they are sending them to people who have already bought the light and asked for them. Would someone put their tail-clicky on and lift it over their head and drop it on a hard surface, it should withstand a 8 foot fall or so. Maybe it was made kinda flimsy so the plastic would give alittle on impact, a video of the light hitting the hard surface would be cool. Thanks in advance


----------



## jzmtl (May 23, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> I added a plastic thingie to end the strob madness, but my wife just destroyed the plastic thingie upon inspecting the light. My modification didn't pass the test of torture
> 
> Also tried to install the clickie ... but the "o-ring" was a better fighter at staying out of the groove than I was at putting it in. So another no-go. And besides, the tailcap and the clicky look flimsy.
> 
> ...



O ring on clicky cap is a little too big, it'll take some finesse to get it to seat without popping out. I just glued it down with Permatex ultra black, liberal application of which solved all the o ring and seal problems.


----------



## chrisWELD (May 24, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> I'm thinking about replace it with something soft like foam, so the ring is only stopped initially but a firm push can still activate strobe when needed.



Or a tiny nub / blob of araldite in the channel in the right place might do it. The tab on the ring would initially stop when it hits the nub. Push a bit harder and it'll push over/past it - especially since the selector-ring-with-tab is sythetic flexible.

I've only just got my light but will try this. If it works ok I'll be adding even smaller blobs to mark each of the other levels for a tactile indication of level. I don't much like the idea of putting visual markers on the outside and marring the look of the light. Also I don't want to have to look at it as I'm turning the selector ring.


----------



## Raymond3 (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I have had my M2C4 for about six months, and wanted to give an update. This has become my go-to flashlight around the house for everything from taking the dog out to lighting up distant objects on walks in the woods. Beam shape is about ideal for my general purposes. Access to very useful levels of light is quick and effortless, (after the application of some teflon lubricant). 

The UI is simple, and fast. I have never even installed the clicky tail switch that came when new, though at the time, i thought that it would be essential. Maybe those who use it regularrly for tactical needs have a different opinion on this though. The flat base makes it perfect for tail standing. The oval shape of the body is comfortabe and helps with one handed adjustments of output. 

Battery life is excellent in the unit with two 3000 maH 18650s. In all this time, there has never been a failure to funtion as promised. I am very satisfied with this light.

:twothumbs


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 13, 2009)

I would like a 3x18650 body for it, though.


----------



## batmanacw (Oct 13, 2009)

Anybody have any more current feed back? Have any of the issues been addressed? I am thinking about buying one of these lights next month so I would like to know how he new ones work out.


----------

